# :: The Formula 1 - 2008 Season Thread ::



## hailgautam (Feb 20, 2008)

Who do you think will win this season?

This is the calander:
012008 FORMULA 1 ING AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX (Melbourne)14 - 16 Mar
022008 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIAN GRAND PRIX (Kuala Lumpur)21 - 23 Mar
032008 FORMULA 1 GULF AIR BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX (Bahrain)04 - 06 Apr
04FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO DE ESPANA TELEFONICA 2008 (Catalunya)25 - 27 Apr
052008 FORMULA 1 PETROL OFISI TURKISH GRAND PRIX (Istanbul)09 - 11 May
06FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DE MONACO 2008 (Monte Carlo)22 - 25 May
07FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2008 (Montreal)06 - 08 Jun
08FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DE FRANCE 2008 (Magny-Cours)20 - 22 Jun
092008 FORMULA 1 SANTANDER BRITISH GRAND PRIX (Silverstone)04 - 06 Jul
10FORMULA 1 GROSSER PREIS SANTANDER VON DEUTSCHLAND 2008 (Hockenheim)18 - 20 Jul
11FORMULA 1 ING MAGYAR NAGYDIJ 2008 (Budapest)01 - 03 Aug
122008 FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX OF EUROPE (Valencia)22 - 24 Aug
132008 FORMULA 1 ING BELGIAN GRAND PRIX (Spa-Francorchamps)05 - 07 Sep
14FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO SANTANDER D'ITALIA 2008 (Monza)12 - 14 Sep
152008 FORMULA 1 SINGTEL SINGAPORE GRAND PRIX (Singapore)26 - 28 Sep
162008 FORMULA 1 FUJI TELEVISION JAPANESE GRAND PRIX (Fuji Speedway)10 - 12 Oct
172008 FORMULA 1 SINOPEC CHINESE GRAND PRIX (Shanghai)17 - 19 Oct
18FORMULA 1 GRANDE PREMIO DO BRASIL 2008 (Sao Paulo)31 Oct - 02 Nov


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2008)

Dont you think it depends how the teams start the season? The answer is not so simple as the question.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 20, 2008)

F1 is definitely not a competition that is easy to predict but in my opinion Ferrari would be the favorites to win with Renault coming second. I see the competition between Ferrari, Williams and Renault.

I would be gunning for Force India also. I hope we better the tally with at least 10-20 points. Last year Spykar had a lone star 1 point. 

I also did not like the use of word "India" in "Force India Team" in all these years no team had their country’s name in the team name why should India be part of any F1 team, and that too for a loosing team (well the team has not been doing well till now)


----------



## mehulved (Feb 20, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> I also did not like the use of word "India" in "Force India Team" in all these years no team had their country’s name in the team name why should India be part of any F1 team, and that too for a loosing team (well the team has not been doing well till now)


That's the owner's decision. And how can it be called loosing team even before the season's started?


----------



## rollcage (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh bloody hell .. its started .. The F1 2008 thread .. oh ya ... I am in guyz ..

Wish this will be another gr8 year  

1st gr8 guestion ... 





> Who do you think will win this season?


Cant comment before the first race ... as renault hasnt opened his cards yet, only after 1st race I can say..

But for now - Ferrari, with McLaren and Renault following.
Driver - I just wish its Filiepe Massa .. this guys is like Schumi always go happy, not like Kimi who is always self sufficient.

@hailgautam
I also thought the same  .. its good not that I am not patriotic but just that ForceIndia would be my second choice.
instead he should rather given Indian a drive.. what the heck every1 does it,
Williams always prefer Ex-Champ son over anyother,
Honda-2nd team was made just for a Japanese Driver(you know who),
Then there are other preferences given to people,
the Chota Schumacher was never a good. . just average guy in good car.  



mehulved said:


> That's the owner's decision. And how can it be called loosing team even before the season's started?


adding to my above line .. Williams always prefer Ex-Champ son over anyother,
Honda-2nd team was made just for a Japanese Driver(you know who),
Then there are other preferences given to people,
the Chota Schumacher was never a good. . just average guy in good car. But Surname pays back.

and 

My QUESTION>>* Where the hell will be HondaF1 this year?*
2
3
4
5
or loosers


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

u didnt mention Mclaren in the poll 
i'm really curious to see Hamilton do something this yr and also Kimi,Button


----------



## lywyre (Feb 22, 2008)

^^
Yea. McLaren is missing!!
I vote for McLaren


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2008)

ahem!
Ferrari, McLaren, Renault, Williams...???

did you forget about #3 spot BMW (#2 due to DQ of McLaren).

this year, i hope its going to be a *3* way battle, between Ferrari, McLaren (obviously) & BMW.

but BMW will not win the Driver's title, as Nick is not a fighter & Robert has'nt found the grip yet.

Renault - they didnt put much time in developing the car, they were busy getting Alonso & even he cant help them to be in competitve position.(as he cudn't spend much time with car dev.).

Williams - get some 'non punk ass b1tch' drivers who can race 

Ferrari- my bet's on Massa this time 
McLaren - obvioulsy Hamilton will outperform his team mate.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 25, 2008)

lywyre said:


> ^^
> Yea. McLaren is missing!!
> I vote for McLaren


 
Yep galti se mistake ho gaya...if mods can help?

This year it is definitely going to be a 3 way race between Ferrari, McLaren and Renault, with Kimi, Hamilton and Alanso eying for each other’s blood it is a season to watch out. But my bet is with Kimi.

Heard Singapore later this year is going to be a night show! 

ForceIndia is going gaga over its new owner calling the vehicle VJM1 – as if we don’t know what it means.


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 25, 2008)

i would like see what maclaren does through the year 2008


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 26, 2008)

mclaren  without a doubt is the most glamorous team in F1 i support them but wan't kimi to retain.i think nelson piquet is gonna surprise everyone or atleast fernando with his ability.

the only thing i hated all this while was how badly the media has treated kimi.the guy bcomes champ for the 1st time and pulled of a major upset in the last but all i saw was papers and year reviews only bout hamilton.

I support kimi all the way


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2008)

Michael vs Kimi
*topgear.com/content/news/stories/2642/


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 27, 2008)

I bet Michael would still own these kiddies (if he ever returned) with a car _designed for him._

Having said that, Kimi has grown up a lot at the Ferrari camp last year, and he is also my favourite this year.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Dunno who will win...but considering that I'm in Switzerland at the moment...I am SO gonna be there for Hockenheim & Nurburgring!    Anyone else jealous?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2008)

ITV to broadcast for free, the Friday practice on  web
*itv.com/

~1hr. 24mins to go

Thursday's press conference - Australia


----------



## rollcage (Mar 13, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ITV to broadcast for free, the Friday practice on  web
> *itv.com/
> 
> ~1hr. 24mins to go
> ...



wooo thanx champ ... if its working then gr8,
bcoz I am not sure of my cableguy to give non stop reception of the race and moreover as for the friday practice man 
.. starsports dont deliver so this will gr8 man. thx


EDIT: ... can we really see that today .. in 57 mins .. the press conference live ???


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow cool webcast, oh boy can't wait till Sunday


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 13, 2008)

I just wanna say:
HitIT Force-india!!
But i do think Renault will excel in this season,!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2008)

rollcage said:


> EDIT: ... can we really see that today .. in 57 mins .. the press conference live ???


not the press conf., its already over, click & read it

its the friday practice session which'll be on web.
----------------------
practice starts at 13th, march, *11:00pm IST*


----------



## rollcage (Mar 13, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> not the press conf., its already over, click & read it
> 
> its the friday practice session which'll be on web.
> ----------------------
> practice starts at 13th, march, *11:00pm IST*


ohkk but why was it showing .. minutes remaining?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2008)

^what?

*itv-95.vo.llnwd.net/d1/broadband/itvf1/default.html


i got this msg.


> Not Authorized
> 
> You don't have permission to access /broadband/f1/simulcastPlayer.html on this server.





> I see a message saying "Forbidden" when I try to watch the live stream. Why is this?
> 
> We do not hold international rights to all of our programming so video content is supplied only to users with IP addresses in the UK. Some users in Britain may be affected by such geographic blocking if their internet service provider uses servers outside the UK.



lets try some proxy


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> u didnt mention Mclaren in the poll
> i'm really curious to see Hamilton do something this yr and also Kimi,Button


Don't worry,  main hoon na.  I really hope McLaren Mecedes and Force India rock this season. 

McLaren Mecedes, FTW!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2008)

Button? Button is racing with a bullock cart. Honda has now become a regular back marker.

I think this year it will be

1-2) Ferrari vs McLaren
3-4) BMW vs Renault
5-7) Williams vs Red Bull vs Toyota
8-9)Toro Rosso vs Force India
10-11) Super Aguri vs Honda

I hope Heikki do to Lewis what Lewis did to Alonso.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

s18000rpm - 
Isn't the streaming not working?  Please keep us updated on this streaming thing. 


Thread stuck and will remain that way till the season ends.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 14, 2008)

^gurdgy .. misspell 

and



s18000rpm said:


> lets try some proxy


ya Please...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2008)

nope, none working


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

rollcage said:


> ^gurdgy .. misspell


Please don't tell anyone what word I misspelt. 
/me should do penance 
/me should drop his head in shame


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2008)

*www.myinternetproxy.com/proxy.php?...vYnJvYWRiYW5kL2YxL3NpbXVsY2FzdFBsYXllci5odG1s

*www.myinternetproxy.com/proxy.php?...vZDEvYnJvYWRiYW5kL2l0dmYxL2RlZmF1bHQuaHRtbA--

this one works (maybe), but the practice session has ended


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ 
I'll check again tomorrow. Please tell when the practice starts. 

Also what's the status of today's session.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2008)

FRI Practice 1 - 04:30	
FRI Practice 2 - 08:30	
SAT Practice - 05:30	
SAT Qualifyin - 	08:30	
SUN Race - 10:00	

IST

www.f1.com says practice starts at 4am (IST) & itv says it ended?

[edit]
hmmm, now *www.itv-f1.com/home.aspx showing ~4 hrs left.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 14, 2008)

@s18000rpm
yesthat a good web proxy site .
but if we find a proxyserver of UK  .. then we can watch it with ease.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 14, 2008)

found it 



> 155.136.224.10  : 80 anonymous Great Britain (UK)



thx ya .. the link is working 
but I stil cant watch it .. why bcoz I have pretty slow connection 128kbps DSl ..  
man is there any lowband live link


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update. The second practice should start in 30 mins. 

Dunno if it'll work as I have a slow speed connection - 256k.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2008)

live streaming not working.

btw, p2 has started


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2008)

Do try, seems quite decent even on 256k connection. But, I have downloads running in the background that I don't want to stop.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

Streaming is working but it's buffering a lot. Seems that we need atleast 512k for a proper view. But something is better than nothing. 

Hamilton sets the fastest time!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 14, 2008)

> Kimi Raikkonen and Ferrari set the initial pace as practice for the Australian Grand Prix opened today in Melbourne’s Albert Park, in 39 degrees Celsius ambient temperature and a healthy wind.
> 
> The first 45 minutes saw the Ferraris battling each other for fastest time, with Felipe Massa gaining that with 1m 27.524s ahead of Kimi Raikkonen 1m 27.709s....



hammy 2nd,massa 3rd,heikki 4th.webber 5th.

webber sets another blazing lap.that means another blazing retirement during the race


w00t w00t.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2008)

Are any of you able to get full picture at that itv site? I only get the top half, bottom half is missing


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Are any of you able to get full picture at that itv site? I only get the top half, bottom half is missing


Yeah, but the streaming size is small. The quality is good, we need to have a faster connection or a better proxy. The site didn't work in Safari, had to use Firefox. 

*img.skitch.com/20080314-e52ij828dip92dbgixatcjcfqj.jpg


Good P2 session. Hamilton sets the fastest time and almost by a second faster than the next fastest.  

Red Bull and Force India (Fisechella sets 9th fastest time) put a surprisingly good show. 

Without the tracsion control, we saw a lot of drivers running wide, getting in the grass & gravel trap and skidding in the corners, etc.. but there's still one more practice and qualifying so things should be fine on the Race day. 


Go McLaren Mercedes, Go Hamilton!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2008)

That's weird. I only get top half of the picture, both in opera and firefox.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 14, 2008)

F1 AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX
Friday Practice 1
1 Kimi Raikkonen - Ferrari 1:26.461
2 Lewis Hamilton - McLaren-Mercedes 1:26.948
3 Felipe Massa - Ferrari 1:26.958
12 Giancarlo Fisichella - Force India-Ferrari 1:29.230
17 Adrian Sutil - Force India-Ferrari 1:30.155

Friday Practice 2
1 Lewis Hamilton - McLaren-Mercedes 1:26.559
2 Mark Webber - Red Bull 1:27.473
3 Felipe Massa - Ferrari 1:27.640
9 Giancarlo Fisichella - Force India-Ferrari 1:28.469
17 Adrian Sutil - Force India-Ferrari 1:29.161


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2008)

I will not consider P1 and P2 results as many teams seems to do different component checks rather than going fast on track.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2008)

rollcage said:


> found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



155.136.224.10 : 80 anonymous Great Britain (UK)

how to use it? 

the link i gave, shows only a picture (holding-slate) & no player.
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/holding-slate.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 14, 2008)

I cant see BMW Trainee's vote in this poll


----------



## rollcage (Mar 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> 155.136.224.10 : 80 anonymous Great Britain (UK)
> 
> how to use it?
> 
> ...



You just post that Proxy Server in ur web browser thats it..
very simple
If you using firefox (work with other also just location ofthe setting is on different tab that it) 
ok tell u IE 7 bcoz its more supported at that site


In Internet Explorer > Go to> Tools> internet Options> Connections > Lan Settings > use Proxy Server> 155.136.224.10 port 80

Done..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 14, 2008)

^thanks.

Schedule: (IST)
Practice 3	 	Sat 05:30-06:30

Qualifying	 	Sat 08:30-09:30

The Race	 	Sun 10:00-12:00

will try to watch in morning.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 14, 2008)

And don't forget RaceDay at 9am before the actual race, ah I am so glued to the chair.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2008)

rollcage - 
The site didn't work in Safari. Worked in FX only. 

I didn't understand what meant by "If you using firefox (work with other also just location ofthe setting is on different tab that it)". 

What I need to enter in the URL bar?


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow... yet another season.. and this time a whole nation is gonna keenly follow it for the first time...  My bets are with the McLaren to win the season, although Kimi in Ferrari is gonna be a title contender too.. Hope Force India finishes with at least a few points.. Fisichella gave some hope in the FP2..

BTW, what was the poll for ?? Constructors championship or driver's..??


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 14, 2008)

The poll is for Constructors, the driver title is very vast and nothing can be said as of now.


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> And don't forget RaceDay at 9am before the actual race, ah I am so glued to the chair.


Me too... and thats the only part when I see Pit Babes.  also the celebs like 
the legend Kylie Minogue last year in Melbourne, and Keanu Reaves at Chinese Grand Prix.  



drgrudge said:


> rollcage -
> The site didn't work in Safari. Worked in FX only.
> 
> I didn't understand what meant by "If you using firefox (work with other also just location of the setting is on different tab that it)".
> ...


Oh that was for using a proxy yaar,
You just open the site normally.. i.e. 
	
	



```
*www.itv-f1.com/videohome.aspx
```

and the site is more supported in Internet Explorer
I cant use it in firefox .. like the all government sites  bsnl, mtnl, company law board, incometax sites etc. 

anyways.. that proxy does open the site. 
and you can try to find few more proxy on google. 
let us know which works best bro.

between the main prob is we are on low bandwith ..even if the site works its no use .. bcoz it needs non stop 512k line.

so Brothers please find some other live link .. .please please please ... hmmm


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2008)

Too bad. I'm not able to see the streaming, even with the proxy.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Wow... yet another season.. and this time a whole nation is gonna keenly follow it for the first time...  My bets are with the McLaren to win the season, although Kimi in Ferrari is gonna be a title contender too.. Hope Force India finishes with at least a few points.. Fisichella gave some hope in the FP2..
> 
> BTW, what was the poll for ?? Constructors championship or driver's..??




nope. not McLaren. They have kids driving their cars. Remember how Lewis succumbed under pressure in 2007? The experience of Kimi and Massa is certainly going to make a difference and that will be a huge contributing factor for Ferrari. McLaren should not have ignored Alonso. Had they made Alonso No.1, they would've got 2007 drivers championship and the best car for this season.

However Alonso cries, he is a master of tactics and his inputs are the best in current generation.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a quick heads up boys. This link works:*www.myinternetproxy.com/proxy.php?...vYnJvYWRiYW5kL2YxL3NpbXVsY2FzdFBsYXllci5odG1s 

It comes with commentary! Better still McLaren is leading now! And Car 1 (Kimi) will not take part in qualifying.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2008)

kimi not going to take part in Q2 of qualifying due to engine issues.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 15, 2008)

Not only that he is completely out of it and start the race in 16th place


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Too bad. I'm not able to see the streaming, even with the proxy.


\

My cablewala again messed up...

I can see the video, with proxy setting its working .. but man we need a norrowband live link badly,

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/3711/thhku7.jpg
*
Please someone find a narrowband link .. I am begging ..*

*drgrudge* do something ya ///


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ 
Yaar, wat can I do. I'm also looking for a low quality streaming. 

But tomorrow, I'll go to my cousin's house who has Home 500 (upto 2m).


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2008)

lewis, kubica, kovalainen, massa, heidfeld, trulli, rosberg, david, timo, vettel mark the top 10 places on the grid.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 15, 2008)

McLaren rules! Hope they finish 1-2 tomorrow.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 15, 2008)

BMW is starting to be a great competitor now


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

*@drgrudge*  .. hmmm good for you man, :0

by the way qualifying just ended,
I was watching like ... parts .. in glimpses on my norrowband connection

P1--> Hamilton
Massa did good .. but not better than mclaren
Kimi out of top 10 due to gear box problem
Force India qualifies in top 10 in S Vettel


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, BMW is very strong now and if not for the mistake(awesome car control btw) by Kubica, Lewis wouldn't be on pole.

But Kimi , alas I hoped I would get his victory as my b'day gift, thats out of the window now. Atleast Massa is up there but I'm not sure about him, hoping for a Ferrari/BMW victory. Looks like its gonna be another lousy b'day :\


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2008)

rollcage said:


> *@drgrudge*  .. hmmm good for you man, :0
> 
> Force India qualifies in top 10 in S Vettel




^^Lol. 

Vettel drives Toro Rosso. Force India qualified in 17th and 19th places

Fisi -17
Sutil -19


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

^oopsy ... hota hai hota hai //
but fisi was quick on firday. he was 9th


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 15, 2008)

*Kimi Raikkonen, Ferrari (16th, Q1 - 1m 26.140s):*
"Clearly I am disappointed. A few corners from the end of my in-lap, I had a problem with the electronic fuel pump which forced me to stop near the pit lane and so it was impossible for me to get back to the garage to try and fix the problem. These things happen, but it's definitely not the best way to start the season. Now we must try to do our best to pick up some points tomorrow, because it is important to score something in every race."

*Fernando Alonso, Renault (12th, Q2 - 1m 26.188s):*
"As expected the times were very close and while I was reasonably satisfied with the performance of my car this morning, a failure of the differential upset the balance and made it extremely difficult to drive. I am sure we can bounce back in the race and we will work hard tonight to make sure that is the case."

*Lewis Hamilton, McLaren (1st, Q3 - 1m 26.714s):*
“I couldn’t have wished for a better start to the season, and it’s great to see Heikki (Kovalainen) and my friend Robert (Kubica) doing well, and the team has done a super job in getting all the necessary parts ready in time. During Q1 I was held up in traffic, but everything just came together when it mattered in Q3. The track conditions were a bit easier today compared to yesterday as it wasn’t as hot. I think the start will be interesting tomorrow due to the change in regulations. Last year it was relatively easy where as now it’s dependent on the driver, so I want to get that right. Fortunately I am starting from the clean side of the track for once, and hopefully that will help a bit, but it will be a long and tough race.”

*Robert Kubica, BMW Sauber (2nd, Q3 - 1m 26.869s):*
"P2 is a great achievement for the whole team, and that's a good start to the season! I took a lot of risks in the second run of Q3, but finally it didn't pay off. I went wide in corner twelve and ran on the artificial grass. This cost me between two and three tenths of a second and maybe pole position. We had quite a difficult day yesterday, but we were able to make a lot of progress. The F1.08 is a very quick car, but quite delicate to set-up and to drive. When I look back on what level we started testing, I have to give a big compliment to the whole team in Munich and Hinwil. Everybody worked hard analysing the problems and improving the car."

*Heikki Kovalainen, McLaren (3rd, Q3 - 1m 27.079s):*
“I am pleased to qualify third, but there is still room for improvement. It was a fairly smooth lap, and the balance of the car felt good. At the end I didn’t nail a perfect lap, but throughout the weekend I have just been taking things steady, not making any mistakes and keep pushing harder and harder. 

*Felipe Massa, Ferrari (4th, Q3 - 1m 27.178s):*
"I failed to get the most out of my final set of tyres for the day, because I had traffic on my out-lap and this meant I was unable to get the tyres up to temperature. I am happy with the handling of the car, which is well balanced and we know we can run at a good race pace. It will be a very tough race, especially as we can expect high temperatures. Anything can happen and I think I can fight for the very top places."


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 15, 2008)

---------
F1 Screensaver &  Wallpapers
*www.formula1.com/services/downloads/


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 16, 2008)

Force India debut lasts only for 10 laps.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes A hard knock of reality. Hopefully they will improve as the season goes on.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 16, 2008)

They were good in practice sessions. Yes, hopefully they will improve.
Btw, Kimi in 3rd place right now. What a race he is having.
And Hamilton leads.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh god, bad day for Ferrari, Kimi made a mistake, Massa out


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 16, 2008)

Half of the drivers are out retired

Edit: All the drivers running will earn points as only 7 of them are remaining.

Edit: Final Results
F1 AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX Results
1 L Hamilton - McLaren 
2 N Heidfeld - BMW
3 N Rosberg - Williams
4 F Alsonso - Renault
5 H Kovalainen - McLaren
6 R Barichello - Hinda
7 K Nakajima - Williams


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 16, 2008)

Seems that I'm going to be tired of posting this the whole season: 
"McLaren Mercedes Rules!"


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 16, 2008)

McLaren won...!! And Ferrari ended up with 0 points.... 

Kovailenen also did a great job for McLaren.. And the final two laps contest betweeen Alonso and him were great..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2008)

Classified:

Pos  Driver        Team                   
 1.  Hamilton      McLaren-Mercedes      (B)
 2.  Heidfeld      BMW Sauber            (B)
 3.  Rosberg       Williams-Toyota       (B)
 4.  Alonso        Renault               (B)
 5.  Kovalainen    McLaren-Mercedes      (B)
 6.  Nakajima      Williams-Toyota       (B)
 7.  Bourdais      Toro Rosso-Ferrari    (B)
*8.  Raikkonen     Ferrari               (B)* 

World Championship standings, round 1:

Drivers:                               
 1.  Hamilton      10        
 2.  Heidfeld       8       
 3.  Rosberg        6        
 4.  Alonso         5        
 5.  Kovalainen     4       
 6.  Nakajima       3       
 7.  Bourdais       2
*8.  Raikkonen      1*

Constructors:  
1.  McLaren-Mercedes       14
 2.  Williams-Toyota         9
3.  BMW Sauber              8
4.  Renault                 5
 5.  Toro Rosso-Ferrari      2
* 6.  Ferrari                 1*


how Kimi scored 1pt. => Barrichello disqualified from Australian GP

how Alonso scored 4th place - *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/65814


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2008)

did any one know the current ECU's (Electronic Control Unit) for all teams is   supplied by McLaren & *Microsoft* 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/digitecu.JPG


 no wonder McLaren won & Ferrari was slower & had problems 


in few more years the FIA Boss Max Mofosley will make F1 same as A1 GP 
all componenets, tyres... made by sole company

god ! fire him
he'll make the glorious 4WD WRC into a GAY 2WD racing


----------



## rollcage (Mar 16, 2008)

^ **** man .. wtf 

i wish its not so


----------



## lywyre (Mar 17, 2008)

@s18000rpm

The problems Ferrari had were not with or in any way related to the ECU. You did saw BMW, William and Renault perform. They too ran the same ECU.

I still can't believe how Bernie Eccleston favoured McLaren over Ferrari !!!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 17, 2008)

FIA is not stupid to allow someone negate performance of their competitor.

BTW, it's said that it's not a problem with the ECU.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2008)

lywyre said:


> @s18000rpm
> 
> The problems Ferrari had were not with or in any way related to the ECU. You did saw BMW, William and Renault perform. They too ran the same ECU.
> 
> I still can't believe how Bernie Eccleston favoured McLaren over Ferrari !!!





desiibond said:


> FIA is not stupid to allow someone negate performance of their competitor.
> 
> BTW, it's said that it's not a problem with the ECU.





OH com'on it was just a joke.

Arsenal Gunners was right. 

btw did anyone notice that Microsoft is also involved in ECU developement?

why in all the **** FIA didnt consider BOSCH as ECU supplier? 

OMG!!!
 Max Mosley could stay on for fifth term


----------



## mehulved (Mar 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> 7.  Bourdais      Toro Rosso-Ferrari    (B)
> *8.  Raikkonen     Ferrari               (B)*


That's funny.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 18, 2008)

there seems to be some problem with the Ferrari engines, not a single car of the 6 running on the Ferraris completed the race, inculding 2 each from toro rosso and force india, and they need to use the same engines in the next Malaysian grand prix as well, god save the force india....

man never new that the lack of traction control will mean such a big mess to the cars.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 18, 2008)

Toro Rosso team put up for sale 

@hailgautam, play any  F1 game without TC, you'll understand how damn hard it is to clear a corner, a bit too much power & you'll spin out, the biggest deal wud be for a decent start.

when its so hard in jus a game, imagine wat the real drivers have to go thru.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 18, 2008)

It will bounce back, no worries, always has and always will. I have been watching and am a fan of Ferrari for the last 12 years and there is no doubt in my mind it is the most passionate team in F1, history speaks for itself. If anyone has seen the production of those exotic cars in the Maranello factory, you will know, every little detail is done manually, from the starting composite to the end product. Splendid


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2008)

Todt steps down as Ferrari CEO

Sepang to make decision on night race


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ Night racing would be very exciting... but player safety would be a concern..


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 20, 2008)

SOURCE:


> *Raikkonen confident of Ferrari comeback*
> 
> Ferrari’s Kimi Raikkonen believes the Italian team will quickly reemerge as championship contenders, despite their poor showing at the Australian Grand Prix on Sunday. Raikkonen and his team mate Felipe Massa retired from the Melbourne race after both their F2008s suffered engine troubles.
> 
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

F1 Australian GP, repeat goin on in Star Sports.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

the real race was of Kimi, but sadly his 1 stop strategy was too much on the car, weakned the brakes, thus losing the almost 2nd spot.

kubica was jus unfortunate. alonso's race showed that he is World Champ., but at the same time Heikki showed he can be a WC too

poor S. Bourdias


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

Red Bull asked to supply technical report
coz the  car broke after going over a few bumps 

look at this vdo 
coulthard crash malaysia
*youtube.com/watch?v=xVM1xsiI4tM

*Malaysia Friday quotes: Ferrari *

*Kimi Raikkonen* - 2nd: "This morning I lost time because of a communication problem within the team, but we made up for it in the second session. The car seems to be going well and I am pleased with the work we have done. I worked mainly on the harder tyres, but I think that even with the softs, from what we have seen, we can be competitive. It is always difficult to say where we are compared to our rivals, but I think we can face the rest of the weekend with confidence."

*Felipe Massa* - 3rd: "I am very happy with these two sessions. The car proved to be very quick and consistent on both types of tyre. It's a shame I was unable to get the most out of the second set of soft tyres, when I found myself behind Hamilton who was going slowly. We are working in the right direction for qualifying and the race."

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/65961


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 21, 2008)

Malaysian GP this week? 

If yes, then Date and timing of the various practice, Qualifying and Race.. in IST.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOL
D. Coulthard, demanded an apology from Brazilian Felipe Massa for causing the accident that destroyed his car on lap 26 of the race.

And the Red Bull driver turned the air blue in a live TV interview, claiming: "If he doesn't, then I'm gonna kick three colours of s**t out of the little b*****d!"
*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/65934

-----------------------

Friday Practice 2

*1.  Hamilton      McLaren-Mercedes    (B)  1:35.055 
2.  Massa         Ferrari             (B)  1:35.206
3.  Raikkonen     Ferrari             (B)  1:35.428*
4.  Button        Honda               (B)  1:36.037 this one's a shocke  
5.  Vettel        Toro Rosso-Ferrari  (B)  1:36.474
6.  Trulli        Toyota              (B)  1:36.493
7.  Kovalainen    McLaren-Mercedes    (B)  1:36.512
8.  Kubica        BMW Sauber          (B)  1:36.671
*9.  Fisichella    Force India-Ferrari (B)  1:36.756   *OMG!!! 

13.  Heidfeld      BMW Sauber          (B)  1:37.106 
*14.  Alonso        Renault             (B)  1:37.328*

*predictions of thunderstorms throughout the weekend*
*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/65939

@grudge
SAT Practice	08:30	
SAT Qualifying	11:30	
SUN Race	12:30

Friday practice is over
*www.formula1.com/results/season/2008/788/6487/

--------------
go here www.autosport.com & watch the Sepang Virtual Lap


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ 
Thanks. Will check the practice and qualifying tomorrow.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 21, 2008)

A flying lap of the Sepang circuit with me 

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6111/Screenshotaab.png


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

^F1C?
that car infront of you, pulled away so efforlessly

this one's from rFactor *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZATTaTr75g
around sepang on BMW F1.07 (f1 2007 mod)


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah F12002 practice session keyboard driven.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 22, 2008)

Qualification goin on, Q1 - 12mins left

rain shower expected, all the drivers doing 3 lap run 

as usual its Ferrari & McLaren at top spot.


-----------------
Result - Ferrari 1-2 

*P1. Massa
P2. Kimi
P3. Heikki
P4. Hamilton* (thanks to Toyota's Glock )
5. Trulli
6. Kubica
7. Heidfield
8. Webber
9. Alonso 
10. T. Glock


----------



## desiibond (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeehaa. Go Ferrari Go. Definitely a Ferrari 1-2 win at Sepang.

Nice kick in Lewis's a$$.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 22, 2008)

result with time sheet
*www.formula1.com/results/season/2008/788/6489/


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm surprised with the form shown by Trulli, very impressive., just wonder why couldn't Glock manage the same.

More or less its gonna be a wet race tomorrow and will be a field day for Lewis. Go Ferrari go


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 22, 2008)

> *Alonso and Heidfeld complain to stewards *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/65989

-----------------------------------------
*Qualifying - selected driver quotes*
Ferrari’s Felipe Massa on scoring his first pole position of 2008 at Sepang; McLaren’s Heikki Kovalainen on edging out team mate Lewis Hamilton to take third on the Malaysian grid; and Giancarlo Fisichella on just missing out on Q2 for Force India. All 22 drivers report back on Saturday’s action…

*Felipe Massa, Ferrari (1st, Q3 - 1m 35.748s): *
"I am very happy! In the final part of qualifying, I managed to put together two really good laps after struggling a bit in Q2. Right at the end there were a few drops of rain, but it had no effect whatsoever on the performance. It is very important to start from the front and I hope I can have a good race. We know our car is very competitive over a long run, but it is also clear we face a long tough race. All the same, we can only be confident about tomorrow." 

*Kimi Raikkonen, Ferrari (2nd, Q3 - 1m 36.230s): *
"Of course, I would prefer to have taken pole, but second place is definitely not bad and I am happy that the team got the best result possible. In Q3, I was not able to get the tyres to work as well as possible, especially on my second run, after having had a good lap in Q2. The track seemed to be a bit more slippery and I was not able to get everything out of the car. Tomorrow's race will be very tough: I made a good start in Melbourne and I hope I can do the same tomorrow." 

*Heikki Kovalainen, McLaren (3rd, Q3 - 1m 36.613s): *
"I am pleased to have qualified third for the second consecutive time. Of course, we would have preferred a position on the front row, but Felipe and Kimi have been strong here all weekend and as a result third place is the maximum we could achieve. I have improved step by step throughout all the sessions, and my lap in the third qualifying was really good. Now we have to wait and see how the strategies will unfold in the race. With rain expected tomorrow anything could be possible."

*Lewis Hamilton, McLaren (4th, Q3 - 1m 36.709s): *
"There didn't seem to be as much grip in the tyres during the final session, and I just struggled a bit. Also it was tough finding a gap in the traffic, which had an effect on my ability to warm up the brakes and manage the tyres. To be honest I didn't do a perfect job today, and I will study the data to see how I can go faster tomorrow. We have to stay positive though as we are still in a good position and anything can happen in the race."

...more - *www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2008/3/7540.html

-----------------------------
LATEST NEWS

*McLaren drivers summoned by stewards*


> McLaren drivers Lewis Hamilton and Heikki Kovalainen have been called to see the race stewards at Sepang after Nick Heidfeld and Fernando Alonso complained that they had been blocked at the end of qualifying.
> 
> Many of the front-runners completed their Q3 laps earlier than normal because of the threat of rain, and then slowed down on their in-laps to conserve fuel for the first stint of the race.
> 
> But other drivers were still completing their flying laps as the leading pole contenders backed off, and both Alonso and Heidfeld felt they had been impeded.


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/65998


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 22, 2008)

------------------------
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
McLaren drivers docked five places

Lewis Hamilton and Heikki Kovalainen have each been moved five places down the grid for blocking rival drivers in qualifying for the Malaysian Grand Prix.

The McLaren pair were investigated by the stewards after qualifying following claims that they had impeded Nick Heidfeld and Fernando Alonso in the closing stages of the session.

The two drivers were driving slowly back to the pits, having completed their final qualifying efforts, while other drivers were still on their fast laps.

Following several hours of deliberation by the stewards about whether or not the McLaren pair had done anything wrong, it was eventually decided that the duo should be punished.

A McLaren spokesman confirmed that the two drivers had been moved back five places each. He also said the team would not appeal the decision.

Hamilton was penalised for blocking Heidfeld, while Kovalainen got his penalty for blocking both the German and Alonso.

It means Kovalainen will now start from eighth place on the grid, with Hamilton one place behind him.

BMW Sauber's Robert Kubica, who was lapping on the track close to the McLarens, said he felt Alonso was hurt more than Heidfeld by the blocking.

*"I saw clearly that Alonso's lap was screwed because of, I think, Kovalainen staying on the racing line," he said. "Nick was a bit more lucky because his incident was before braking, so he could rejoin the good line.

"But Alonso, he had to brake inside and he lost for sure there a lot of time. It was quite dangerous."
*
*Revised grid*:
*1.  Massa         Ferrari            
 2.  Raikkonen     Ferrari            
 3.  Trulli        Toyota             *
 4.  Kubica        BMW Sauber         
* 5.  Heidfeld      BMW Sauber         *
 6.  Webber        Red Bull-Renault   
*7.  Alonso        Renault            *
 8.  Kovalainen    McLaren-Mercedes   * 
 9.  Hamilton      McLaren-Mercedes   *
10.  Glock         Toyota             
11.  Button        Honda              
12.  Coulthard     Red Bull-Renault   
13.  Piquet        Renault            
14.  Barrichello   Honda              
15.  Vettel        Toro Rosso-Ferrari 
16.  Rosberg       Williams-Toyota    
17.  Fisichella    Force India-Ferrari
18.  Bourdais      Toro Rosso-Ferrari 
19.  Sato          Super Aguri-Honda  
20.  Sutil         Force India-Ferrari
21.  Davidson      Super Aguri-Honda  
22.  Nakajima      Williams-Toyota    **

*  Penalised for blocking
** Penalised for his crash in Australia

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/66021

Alonso critical of McLaren drivers 
"We had four (cars) in Turn Four, and then the two Ferraris I think somewhere else, so six cars or something like that," said Alonso. 

"Four of them were off line, not disturbing (anyone), and two of them were on the racing line. The two McLarens."


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 22, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOLLLLL.....poor McLarens.....


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2008)

Man that cryonso, can't he ever stop crying?


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 23, 2008)

What did he do? As a driver, he presented his situation to the race stewards, every driver will do that. And so did Nick. 

If Lewis was in that situation, I bet he would have shouted at the top of his voice.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

rollcage said:


> You just post that Proxy Server in ur web browser thats it..
> very simple
> If you using firefox (work with other also just location ofthe setting is on different tab that it)
> ok tell u IE 7 bcoz its more supported at that site
> ...



Is this working for anyone as i am unable to use it this week..Last week it was tip top...:O

Guess ill hv to chalao with bloody chinese commentary  with Sopcast


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Man that cryonso, can't he ever stop crying?


Alonso didnt cry this time

BMW Sauber's Robert Kubica, who was lapping on the track close to the McLarens, said he felt Alonso was hurt more than Heidfeld by the blocking.

*"I saw clearly that Alonso's lap was screwed because of, I think, Kovalainen staying on the racing line," he said. "Nick was a bit more lucky because his incident was before braking, so he could rejoin the good line.

"But Alonso, he had to brake inside and he lost for sure there a lot of time. It was quite dangerous."
*


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 23, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Is this working for anyone as i am unable to use it this week..Last week it was tip top...:O
> 
> Guess ill hv to chalao with bloody chinese commentary  with Sopcast


That link worked for me and I did see some part of the Qualifying yesterday. Going to my cousin's house (Home 500) to catch up with the race. 

Hope it rains at KL. Been a long time since I saw a rain marred race.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

*race starts at 12.30pm* [ist]

--------------------------------------
*Todt touted again as Mosley's successor*

Jean Todt says he is 'open' to the idea of moving to a new role within motorsport, amid speculation that he could be set for a switch to the FIA in the coming years..more

OH PLEEEeeeeeEEEESE. Kick out that Mosley.*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/a0/peace.gif


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn i still cant watch it..

Watchin CCTV- China


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

lap 55/56
1. massa
2. kimi
3. kubica
4. webber
5. hamilton 

read lap by lap *www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html

OMG
what a battle. alonso & DC.

obviously FA got thru
no wonder Alonso is a 2 time WDC


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am watching 1.5Mb stream.. Looks better than TV 

But only that its chinese... 

FA was super in his weak car (This is probably the 1st time when i actually have praise for FA) 

Ferrari flying at Sepang 

I hope they arent ultra light


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

i think they are not light, both ferrari's using hard compound tires.

lewis closing on webber


damn, so much of ads. 

heikki in 7th place.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Massa pits..

I knew they were light...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

LOOOL

Kimi takes the lead aftr pit stop


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bloody Pitstop partiality 

Kimi ahead of Massa 

Not a huge diff in fuel levels for Mclarens and Ferrari's


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

Lewis has a disastrous pit stop

20 secs.

his righ front tyre stuck


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

**** i missed something... Why did lewis need 19 secs?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

^his right fr. tyre's nut got stuck 

kubica re-joins 3rd place.

lewis still stuck behind webber


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Before the pitstop he was behind webber ?

So how come hes still behind webber...


The feed that i m watchin is 30 second delayed..nevertheless the quality is good...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

ya. lewis was behind weeber.

*www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html

live timing with commentary


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

So how come after 10 second pitstop disaster... he is still on webbers tail..shouldnt he be far behind webber ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

he is in 7th place.

from 5th to 7th.

thats a sh1t situation & to be stuck behind webber is piss situation


1. kimi
2. massa
3. kubica
4. heikki
5. trulli 
6. webber
7. ham.
8. nick
9. alonso
10. DC


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

lol lewis cant even pass webber with faster car and ppl compare him to MSC/Senna


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

massa spun & stuck


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 23, 2008)

Massa's race over


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Massa screwed..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

massa out


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Shitt... Massa was doing really good... 

He screwed a potential Ferrari 1-2 

He is having tough time without Traction control...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

ya.


he spun out at the start in australian gp & now here.

this was completely his fault

damn.
8 pts for constructors champ. down the drain.


secnd round of pit stops to start shortly


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 23, 2008)

another fastest lap from kimi
gap increased to 24.5 seconds


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lewis has chance come out before Webber...

But he has to gain some seconds when webber goes in..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

kimi pits & re-join in 2nd spot 8)

WC at work


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 23, 2008)

and kimi pits for 8.5 sec and Kubica takes the lead for the time being


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

8.5 secs...kinda extra fuel for Kimi...

Lol Lewis still behind webber 

Has to be the highlight of the race


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

webber on hard pits
lewis on soft (has to go for hard) & was still behind webber

webber on soft & rejoins at 7th


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 23, 2008)

fisichela pits and out on 15th position


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

We can expect fastest lap from Lewis now... (I doubt it though)


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 23, 2008)

kimi back to P1


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

kubica pits & rejoins 2nd behind  kimi

ham rejoins 5th before nick 

batlle for 7th

Alonso chasing Webber

if alonso overtakes webber, thhen it'll be a shame for mclaren


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Why do i think that trulli's gonna mess up in the end and let hamilton go..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

me too thinking the same.

lets hope he doesnt screw up

2 laps to go

lewis really close 

Kimi Wins


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 23, 2008)

Kimi wins

Here is a provisional list of top 8 drivers
K Raikonen
R Kubica
H Kovalainen
J Trulli
L Hamilton
N Heidfeld
M Webber
F Alonso


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

2.KUBICA 
3. HEIKKI
4. TRULLI
5. ewis
6. nick
7. webber
8. Alonso


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 23, 2008)

Fisichela finishes 12th for Force India


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

lewis - 14
kimi - 11
nick - 11

mclaren - 24
bmw - 19
ferrari - 11 (kimi's contribution, none frm massa)


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2008)

Outstanding race from Kimi 
And kudos to Hamilton and Alonso who both did quite well despite things being against them.
If not for that problem in the pits Hamilton could easily have got 3rd or maybe even 2nd position.

And surprising to see heidfeld put in the fastest lap right at the end.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Also worthy mention... - Heiki's 2nd consecutive podium   This guy is also good... I hope he pwns Hamilton


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

^who know heikki may break lewis's record of concs. podiums

World Championship standings, round 2:                

Drivers:                                 
 1.  Hamilton      14        
 2.  Heidfeld      11        
 3.   Raikkonen     11      
 4.  Kovalainen    10 
 5.  Kubica         8        
 6.  Rosberg        6       
 7.  Alonso         6        
 8.  Trulli         5   
 9.  Barrichello    3        
10.  Webber         2       
11.  Nakajima       2       
12.  Bourdais       1

Constructors:
1.  McLaren-Mercedes       24
2.  BMW Sauber             19
3.  Ferrari                11
 4.  Williams-Toyota         8
5.  Renault                 6
 6.  Toyota                  5
7.  Honda                   3
     8.  Red Bull-Renault        2
9.  Toro Rosso-Ferrari      1


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Outstanding race from Kimi
> And kudos to Hamilton and Alonso who both did quite well despite things being against them.
> If not for that problem in the pits Hamilton could easily have got 3rd or maybe even 2nd position.
> 
> And surprising to see heidfeld put in the fastest lap right at the end.



Na 2nd was not possible the difference betn Kubica and Hamilton was a 26 sec. So lets deduct 10 sec mishap.. and he still is way behind..

May be small chance of 3rd place..

Edit :-  Wopps.. Heiki didnt score Podium in last race   But nevertheless he is good


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 23, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Heiki's 2nd consecutive podium   This guy is also good... I hope he pwns Hamilton


In your dreams.  McLaren didn't have the fastest car around and had a lot of set backs; yet he managed something. 

I actually didn't see the race fully (Webcast sucked - even in Home 500/2mbps). What happened to Massa?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

massa powered a bit early out of corner, but saying "something wrong at rear of car that sopt" 

if it wanst for his nooby error, ferrari wud be hav been in 2nd spot in Constructor's with 19 pts


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 23, 2008)

massa ruined the day a bit for Ferrari...it could have been easily a 1-2 finish for Ferrari....damn......why do massa looses his head when required......


----------



## aritrap (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, Kimi won in Malaysia. Kubica was 2nd and Kovallainen was 3rd(finished nearly 40sec after kimi).

Hamilton had a bad race, finished 5th. He had a 20sec 1st pit stop.

But SURPRISE SURPRISE, *Fisichella was 12th*, finished ahead of both the Williams, Aguri and Barichello.
But Sutil failed again, spinning off the track in lap 6. 

I am very happy for Force India.

Massa also spun off the track.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> In your dreams.  McLaren didn't have the fastest car around and had a lot of set backs; yet he managed something.
> 
> I actually didn't see the race fully (Webcast sucked - even in Home 500/2mbps). What happened to Massa?


 
 Lol yeah as of now Heiki still plays second fiddle   But that was my wishlist (albeit realistic one) when i said he can pwn Hamilton

 Are even i am on 2Mbps and i was watching 1MB CCTV stream.. it was damn clear... IF you were watching through Sopcast then it sucks at times...

 Anyways.. Massa was doing good and under 4 secs of Kimi.. and coming out of corner he just oversteered a bit and then tried to correct the error but as there was no traction he couldnt control it.. His car spun on to gravel  and he got stuck there..


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 23, 2008)

My first post here  . Thanks god Force India driver were able to finish the race. Commendable performance by Fisichella, but hope we get more juice out of Sutil the next time.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoops, am late for the party here, yay Kimi won, absolutely pwned the competition  way to go.

And for Massa, as appropriately said by Slater, he just let his heart think over the head. But still Bahrain is in two weeks and he won there last year, so nothing much is lost yet for him, if he wins there, he will up in the table.

Heikki is super smooth, I like this guy, Lewis got competition.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Na 2nd was not possible the difference betn Kubica and Hamilton was a 26 sec. So lets deduct 10 sec mishap.. and he still is way behind..
> 
> May be small chance of 3rd place..


And deduct the time he wasted fighting slower cars. His pace was upto the mark when he got clear run. It's an outside chance but who knows. He would have got the 3rd surely if not for the mishap.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2008)

YAY ! Kimi won !! but that stupid Massa spoiled the Ferrari Party a lil 

anyways, i have a small doubt regarding the points system..

in the last race, kimi did not finish but he still got a point 'coz Barrichello was disqualified...but what i fail to understand is why/how was he awarded a point despite him not even finishing the race ???


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 23, 2008)

n6300 said:


> YAY ! Kimi won !! but that stupid Massa spoiled the Ferrari Party a lil
> 
> anyways, i have a small doubt regarding the points system..
> 
> in the last race, kimi did not finish but he still got a point 'coz Barrichello was disqualified...but what i fail to understand is why/how was he awarded a point despite him not even finishing the race ???


As per the rules of the FiA, drivers who drop out at the end of the race within a certain no of laps (..not sure how many..probably 3..) are qualified as finishers.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2008)

*FIA post-race press conference - Malaysia*
*www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2008/3/7552.html


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2008)

mehulved said:


> And deduct the time he wasted fighting slower cars. His pace was upto the mark when he got clear run. It's an outside chance but who knows. He would have got the 3rd surely if not for the mishap.



I knew u were gonna say that...

Well because of mishap he was stuck behind webber... had it not happened he would have stuck behind Trulli 

Hamilton is not used to chasing cars...

Out of 19 starts.. Only 2 times he has qualified outside of 4th place .. Once in Europe last yr where he qualified 10th and came 9th in the race..

And today's was the 2nd time when he qualified 9th and came 5th...

Also All his wins are scored only when he was on Pole..

So may be he is good at leading and not chasing cars 



Hitboxx said:


> As per the rules of the FiA, drivers who drop out at the end of the race within a certain no of laps (..not sure how many..probably 3..) are qualified as finishers.



I guess its 10% of the laps...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ Agreed, Only few drivers like Kimi, Alonso are good at overtaking cars. These guys have to potential to finish on podium even if they start at 22nd place. 

Hamilton, not at all. He always gets stuck behind when he doesn't get pole position. Even yesterday, he jumped from 9th to 5th at the 2nd corner because of Jarno-Nick collision that slowed them down.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 24, 2008)

F1 Champions when they were kids (except Ralf)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1_champs.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1_champs_(4).jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1_champs_(5).jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1_champs_(3).jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/f1_champs_(2).jpg

Celebrity pictures when they were kids or teens
*www.stumbleupon.com/tag/humor/


----------



## csczero (Mar 25, 2008)

hehe nice pics dude thanks for posting


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 25, 2008)

lol...Nice find s1  

Hakkinen looks photo copy of his childhood.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2008)

F1 2008 - Released for GTR2!!! 
[mod]

1= *files.filefront.com/F12008Modv10GTR2rar/;9880695;/fileinfo.html
2= ftp://85.25.145.59/F1.2008.Mod.v1.0.GTR2.rar

[293MB]


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2008)

NEWS

*Jordan blocks Force India access road*


> Former Formula One team owner Eddie Jordan has had the main entry road to Force India's Silverstone factory blocked off in a dispute over access across land he owns.
> 
> The Irish entrepreneur sold the team that is now Force India to Midland before the 2006 season but kept ownership of some of the surrounding land.
> 
> ...





Schumacher to help distribute McLaren fine

Massa says new rules make Q3 boring

Dennis: McLaren have rebuilt Kovalainen

Ferrari not concerned by Massa's form


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> NEWS
> 
> *Jordan blocks Force India access road*
> 
> ...


 
Looks like Eddie is financially week now and hence trying to sell *ROAD*


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 28, 2008)

@s18, How is the mod? I got F12007 last week and been playing it. Everything is nice about the game, from graphics to gameplay, especially the car detail. Sakhir circuit is cool, will soon post a flyby for the upcoming race in 10 days.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

gtr2 f1 mod is a "ok" mod, as its not official (stolen works), the helmets are screwed-up.
AI are too much, Force India in podium  

rFactor's f12008 ('07 too) is the best one.
--------------------------------------------------

*Bridgestone eyeing slick warm-up cure*


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> gtr2 f1 mod is a "ok" mod, as its not official (stolen works), the helmets are screwed-up.
> AI are too much, Force India in podium
> 
> rFactor's f12008 ('07 too) is the best one.
> ...


 

Can you give me the download link for rfactor's F1 2007 and F1 2008 GTR2 patches. Can't download torrent's


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 28, 2008)

link to f1 2008 for GTR2 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=786198&postcount=168

rFactor - www.rfactor.net
mod - *www.virtualr.net/f1rft-2008-10-released/


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> link to f1 2008 for GTR2 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=786198&postcount=168
> 
> rFactor - www.rfactor.net
> mod - *www.virtualr.net/f1rft-2008-10-released/


 
thanks a ton.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2008)

*FIA to tweak qualifying for Bahrain*



> The FIA is to revise the rules for qualifying in time for the Bahrain Grand Prix in a bid to ensure there is no repeat of the controversy that marred the session in Malaysia, autosport.com has learned.
> 
> In Sepang, a quirk in the current regulations meant that several drivers were touring slowly back to the pits in a bid to conserve fuel while other drivers were on their final qualifying laps.
> 
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2008)

*Lewis to get dream car – if he wins title.*


> Lewis Hamilton has been promised the car he used to dream about when he was still a young teenager, but there is just one catch – first he must win the 2008 Formula 1 World Championship.
> 
> According to British newspaper The Sun, McLaren-Mercedes team principal Ron Dennis has promised to award the Stevenage-born ace with one of McLaren Automotive's most prized possessions – one of only five McLaren F1 LM editions, the world's rarest supercar and each valued at over $2 million. All he has to do now is lead the Woking-based outfit to both the drivers; and constructors' laurels this year.
> 
> ...



*www.f1newsportal.com/fullstory/view/251168/Lewis_to_get_dream_car___if_he_wins_title/

damn, McLaren are so desparate.

btw Mr. Ron always said there's no #1 or #2 drivers in theer team, then WTF is this. Why isnt Heikki being mentioned for a Car?????




*FERRARI COULD BE AN OPTION FOR ALONSO*


> Former world champion Fernando Alonso has admitted that he can leave Renault at the end of the season - with rivals Ferrari a possible destination.
> 
> Alonso rejoined his former team Renault during the winter after a torrid season alongside Lewis Hamilton at McLaren, but has struggled with an uncompetitive car in the first two races of this season.
> 
> ...


*www.sportinglife.com/formula1/news/story_get.cgi?STORY_NAME=formula1/08/03/25/AUTO_Alonso.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2008)

*OMG ROFL*
*F1 boss Max Mosley has sick Nazi orgy with 5 hookers*



> *FORMULA One motor racing chief Max Mosley is today exposed as a secret sado-masochist sex pervert.*
> *img528.imageshack.us/img528/4599/3003orgy01bo8.th.jpg
> Formula One's governing body, the FIA, has kept its distance from sexual allegations in a British tabloid newspaper about its president Max Mosley.
> 
> ...



*www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/3003_nazi_orgy.shtml

No comment from FIA over Mosley scandal

*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/c0/rotlaugh.gif*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/c0/laugh.gif*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/aiw/laugh.gif

*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/aiw/tease.gif

thanks to Arsenal Gunner.

notw.co.uk <- LOOL Noob of the week*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/aiw/tongue.gif

GTFO MOsley.

WoW, Todt can be the next FIA president*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/a0/peace.gif


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2008)

^^^ or else it could well be Ron Dennis. He was considered to be the successor to Bernie.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2008)

^Ron is still a team boss, he cant become the pres.

whereas Todt is retired, & is one of ... Board of Directors @ Ferrari.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2008)

yes. but isn't Bernie a McLaren supporter and doesn't want to see someone like Todt in the hot seat?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 31, 2008)

off-topic
f1 2008 v1.1 for gtr2 *files.filefront.com/F12008Modv11GTR2rar/;9924910;/fileinfo.html

on-topic
FIA is not only about F1, all kinds of motorsport come under it, so its not about Ferrari or McLaren here.


----------



## rollcage (Apr 1, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> off-topic
> f1 2008 v1.1 for gtr2http://files.filefront.com/F12008Modv11GTR2rar/;9924910;/fileinfo.html


Thx .. dude is there any torrent link, cant download from that


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2008)

nope, no torrents so far.
web page - *www.esport-racing.de/include.php?path=content/download.php&contentid=1172
ftp - ftp://85.25.145.59/F1.2008.Mod.v1.1.GTR2.rar


check that filefront link again. 

btw, you'll need GTR2 game for this mod to work & race tracks too


----------



## rollcage (Apr 2, 2008)

^ have you played it yet> post some screenshots!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2008)

^^a practice run (actually there's no practice session, its Quali -> Race).
its kind of difficult now, the car spins out in 5th turn in Sepang, needs some setting up.
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/3293/grab021lz2.th.jpg*img291.imageshack.us/img291/4619/grab022nw4.th.jpg*img388.imageshack.us/img388/9613/grab023el0.th.jpg*img511.imageshack.us/img511/6185/grab025yx8.th.jpg
*img135.imageshack.us/img135/4269/grab028by3.th.jpg*img135.imageshack.us/img135/6532/grab027ul7.th.jpg*img201.imageshack.us/img201/1976/grab024xz7.th.jpg*img511.imageshack.us/img511/6323/grab026gj8.th.jpg

------------------------------------------



Mosley apologises and vows to stay


> Max Mosley has apologised to members of the FIA for any embarrassment caused by the recent revelations about his private life, but made it clear he remains fully committed to his role as president of motor racing's governing body.
> 
> In a letter sent on Tuesday to all presidents of the national FIA clubs, all members of the FIA Senate, the World Motor Sport Council and the World Council for Mobility and the Automobile, Mosley blames the allegations about his sexual conduct on a 'covert' operation to discredit him.
> 
> ...



BULLSH1T!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2008)

*BMW, Mercedes slam Mosley's behaviour *



> German car manufacturers BMW and Mercedes-Benz have issued a statement labeling FIA president Max Mosley's behaviour as 'disgraceful'.
> 
> In the first public comment made by Formula One competitors since details of Mosley's private life were revealed in the News of the World, the car makers say that they distance themselves from what has happened.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/66291


*Mosley responds to BMW, Mercedes *


> *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/66297
> 
> 
> FIA president Max Mosley claims BMW and Mercedes-Benz should have contacted him before issuing their joint statement criticising his behaviour.
> ...



Mosley gone retard?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Toyota also criticises Mosley's actions

Honda asks FIA to consider Mosley's role

Bahrain Prince asked Mosley not to attend


> Sheikh Salman Bin Hamad Al-Khalifa, the Crown Prince of Bahrain, says it would be inappropriate for FIA president Max Mosley to attend this weekend's race following revelations about him in a tabloid newspaper.
> 
> The FIA head was originally scheduled to attend the race, but a spokesman said on Thursday he would not travel to Bahrain as he was busy with legal matters.
> 
> ...



*www.autosport.com/news/


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2008)

THE BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX

Practice 1	 	Fri 12:30-14:00

Practice 2	 	Fri 16:30-18:00

Practice 3	 	Sat 13:30-14:30

Qualifying	 	Sat 16:30-17:30

The Race	 	Sun 17:00-19:00

Times are in IST


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 3, 2008)

^^
There was another F1 game, i just dont remember the name..

Which other games have played that are in lines with F1 and which was the best one ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2008)

EA's F1 Challenge ('99-'02) [F1C], F1 2002.
Geoff Crammond's Grand Prix 4 (GP4)

havent played GP4, but F1-C still tops.

get rFactor & F1 2007/08 mod for it, as it has all the lastest cars, tracks & regularly updated mods


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2008)

Mosley calls extraordinary FIA meeting

-------------------------------

*Thursday's press conference - Bahrain*


*Q.  A question for every driver: do you have any opinion about Max Mosley's party last week and about the discussions since?*

Nick Heidfeld: Nothing I want to share with you.

Lewis Hamilton: Same.

Jarno Trulli: No, no comment.

Nico Rosberg: Nothing.


*Q. (Ed Gorman - The Times) Could I also ask all four drivers: Honda today said that 'it is necessary that senior figures in sport and business maintain the highest standards of conduct in order to fulfil their duties with integrity and respect.' Could each driver please tell me whether they agree with that statement and whether they feel that Max Mosley is upholding those standards by remaining in his position as president of the FIA?*

JT: I drive a car, so all I can say is about my car and my team, nothing else.

NR: I think, in general, yes, if you're a figure like us who are racing drivers or something, you've got to try and set a good example in general, because a lot of people are watching you and also looking up to what you do and things like that. 

I think it's important to also think about other people and young people or whatever. I'm just talking about my situation, young drivers coming up or whatever and I think it's important to try and set a good example for people who are coming up.

LH: Yeah, I think that's key, to set a good example. We all, especially the young people, we're always looking up to at least someone to show us the way and set a good example is the best way of saying it. I totally agree with what they were saying.

NH: Again, I don't want to comment on the subject.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh yeah i played rFactor couple of months back..

It was damn difficult to race in it.. So after a while i got bored and deleted it 

I had F1C too    Let see might try it again..


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

*‘On the limit of rules, on the limit of driving’*

*Former F1 champ Michael Schumacher Says He Made Mistakes & Learnt From Them *

Ruhi Batra | TNN 

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/1388/getimageyv7.jpg
_Schumacher in Brussels on Wednesday for a campaign against drunk driving_

*Brussels:* For those who threw the words ruthless and manipulative at Michael Schumacher, the man has a simple answer. “I was there to win. That’s what the sport was about.” 

    Sure there are things he regrets. Sure there are things the seven-time world champions would’ve done differently. But he had a purpose. His job was to win and he did. Unapologetically. 

    “Ruthless? I don’t think so. Yes I was there to win. Everybody puts in a lot of effort. There is a lot of investment. There was a lot of personal investment. There were rules that you were allowed to act into. Most of the times, I was exactly within the rules. I was on the limit of the rules but at the same time I was on the limit of driving. Some people may agree and some may not,” he says with consummate ease. 

    In a career that spanned 16 years and seven world titles, there were times and occasions when his sporting ethics were called into question. Schumacher, however, drove on, his sense of purpose and destiny unmatched by any man in the sport’s history.

    Now, retired and probably having time to reflect on things other than lap times, Schumacher knows he pushed the limits a few times but he won’t give you the impression that he regrets doing anything. “Certain things I would do differently. Absolutely yes. I was in Formula One for 16 years and it would be pretentious to say that I never made mistakes. That’s what life is about. To make them and learn from them,” he says, his face never betraying a single inner thought. 

    A career that spanned 250 races, there’s one that will always occupy a special place in the regenmeister’s heart. “Suzuka 2000,” he answers, without hesitation. “It was a big milestone for the team and personal career. In light of the things that had developed just beforehand, it was a very important moment for all of us.” 

    Schumacher spent his career seeing off one challenge after another. Pretenders came and went. But now Schumacher has taken on a task that isn’t as easy overtaking a car that’s in your way. 

    Nearly half of the road accident fatalities all over the world are put down to drunk driving. 

    A staunch supporter of road safety campaigns and part of the “Think Before You Drive” campaign, Schumacher has lent his name to Bacardi’s latest social responsibility initiative — Champions Drink Responsibly, launched here at the Autoworld, a museum dedicated to automobile history. 

    It’s a cause that he feels very, very strongly for. One would imagine that he has personal experience of the problem and its afflictions. But Schumacher dismisses that notion immediately. 

    “It’s not a personal campaign. I’ve the luxury with my fame, so-called, to reach people who like to listen to us. If I can save one person’s life because I’m raising their attention to the problem of drunk driving, it’s great. This is the best thing that could happen to me. If I could save one person’s life, it would give me great satisfaction. It’s not about money, it’s about giving back,” explains the man, who single-handedly donated $10m to the 2004 tsunami relief fund. 

    About moving away from F1 racing, Schumacher says, “Retirement isn’t that bad.” 

    If you could drive a Ducati monster when you wanted to, even you wouldn’t complain. “I want to enjoy life. With my family and friends. I’d been in certain strict routines and machinery that I wanted to step out from and now I’m searching for things to enjoy. I’ve the luxury so why not try. There are no serious intentions. I’m sure you understand, I’m paying for it, not getting paid for it (laughs). So I’m just doing what I enjoy doing.” 

    Any plans of coming to India? 
    “I’ve no plans right now but I wouldn’t rule it out. Your country is a very nice country. I haven’t been in India properly to see the country but I’ve friends who’ve been there and they enjoyed it. So who knows one day I might pass around but certainly incognito rather than one big promotion tour,” he signs off with a teasing smile.

Source :- TOI Newspaper


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 4, 2008)

A flying lap of Sakhir circuit in Bahrain with me, on occasion of this weekend's Grand Prix. 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/img1.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

^nice 
mod looks nice too


----------



## desiibond (Apr 4, 2008)

yee haa. Ferrari 1-2 in practise 1 and practise 2.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 4, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^nice
> mod looks nice too


No no its not a mod, it is F1-2007 (F1C_99-06) if you will.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

Massa & Kimi fastest as Hamilton crashes out
*img292.imageshack.us/img292/5102/f1timejp8.jpg

-----------------------------------------------------

*ADAC tells Mosley to reconsider his role *


> The ADAC, Germany's national motoring body, has written to FIA president Max Mosley asking him to 'reconsider' his position in the wake of the controversy over his private life.
> 
> Mosley has called an extraordinary meeting of the FIA membership to discuss the fallout from the tabloid revelations that have dominated headlines in recent days. It is understood Mosley wants to hold the meeting to provide 'total clarity' on the situation for members of motor racing's governing body.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------
*Dutch federation wants Mosley to quit *


> The Dutch motorsport federation has added it voice to calls for FIA president Max Mosley to resign over the revelations about his private life.
> 
> With German's national motoring association, ADAC, having issued a statement earlier today stating that it wanted Mosley to 'consider' his position in the wake of the reports about Mosley's behaviour, the KNAF has gone one step further and indicated it wants the FIA president to step down.
> 
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

*FIA confirms qualifying changes *


> The FIA has confirmed the change it will make to the regulations for the final qualifying session in a bid to avoid a repeat of the problems that marred the Malaysian Grand Prix.
> 
> Calls to introduce a maximum laptime were made in the wake of Heikki Kovalainen and Lewis Hamilton being penalized for getting in the way of Nick Heidfeld and Fernando Alonso in the closing seconds of Q3 at Sepang.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/66352

Hamilton's crash: *www.dailymotion.com/video/x4yglt_hamilton-crash-in-prac-2-of-bahrain_sport


----------



## rollcage (Apr 5, 2008)

Ye Massa Kaise Fast Ho Jata Hai baar baar  

I just wish he start winning man 8)


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2008)

Rosberg fastest in final practice - Bahrain
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/6994/f1capturelo7.th.jpg


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 5, 2008)

Kubica scores his first pole..

A small error by Massa costs him podium..

Why do i feel that Kmi is quite heavy on fuel as compared to others..


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 5, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Kubica scores his first pole..
> 
> A small error by Massa costs him podium..
> 
> Why do i feel that Kmi is quite heavy on fuel as compared to others..


Yeah, nice to see BMW on pole.

Lol, not podium., podium is the celebration stand for the first 3 places after the race 

I too think Kimi is heavy on fuel and so is Lewis.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Yeah, nice to see BMW on pole.
> 
> Lol, not podium., podium is the celebration stand for the first 3 places after the race
> 
> I too think Kimi is heavy on fuel and so is Lewis.



I know   lol actually i didnt sleep last nite and controlled it whole day to get back on track.. so umm hota hai


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2008)

P1. Kubica
P2. Massa
P3. Hamilton

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/4369/f1qualidj9.jpg

Kimi always says about Quali. perf.

his race setup is awesome, but he cant get the car to p1 in quali. 
+
he carries more fuel, Sepang he ran an extra ap than Massa & overtook him in pits


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah besides Massa has been sharp in Quali since schumi times.. Kubica is ultra light, I bet he he stops in 8-9 laps.. Massa might be a lap or two lighter than Kimi.

Now trick here is to pass Hamilton as soon as possible may be on 1st corner (yeah its gonna be tough) but kimi always gets perfect starts  lets see..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2008)

why Kubica has been quicker 



> *Q: It's as if you now have to patent your Robert Kubica weight-loss diet. You lost six kilos before the season started, how much of a factor is that in your performance this year?*
> 
> *Robert Kubica*: I don't know. It's difficult to say but we have seen that with lighter drivers, if I was lighter, I would go a bit quicker, so I decided with my engineer to make a maximum effort to reduce weight from the car and from myself and I worked hard and this is the kind of result we can get from it. It was maximum effort, very hard for myself, but still I managed it.


 Post-qualifying press conference - Bahrain

crazy pole


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol 

I knew for sure that atleast one newspaper will give post the headline "Pole on Pole:


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Alonso vs. ham

ham got his nose broken

WOOOW

kimi overtook kubica frm outside

massa took 1st place



now
1.massa
2. kimi
3. kubica


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kubica is not leaving Raikonnen as he is lighter...

I see another overtaking.. But i think Kimi should let him pass..

Ham has pathetic start..seemed as he was sleeeping


----------



## sachin_kothari (Apr 6, 2008)

cant say about hamilton but his car was definetly sleeping


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2008)

did alonso (fa) did it on purpose?


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

I guess couple of more disqualifications and Hamilton might break into top 6... as certainly he will be on 1stop fuel now...

lol no... Ham accelerated very fast...

As expected Kubica was the lightest..


----------



## sachin_kothari (Apr 6, 2008)

and ferrari are recording fastest laps

button is having a bad day

fisichella in points for now


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

he hasnt stopped 

I hope hes on 1 stop....

But nah hes lapping pretty good.. he will pit soon...


----------



## sachin_kothari (Apr 6, 2008)

he is doing good to resist hamilton


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lap times of Massa are getting slower as compared to Kimi

And Fisi loses

Ham Pits 

Raiko fastest..

Both Ferrari faster by .5 secs than BMW..

Ppl thought BMW was fastest


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2008)

^ which ppl said bmw was the fastest?

bmw pwning mclaren


ham is a noobo.

cant fight

btw maybe kimi is holding back, coz anyway he wil lead the championsip today, why not give the much needed points to massa. 

whats your take?
---------------------------------

race result
p1. massa
p2. kimi
p3. kubica
4. nick
5. heikki
6. trulli
7.webber
8.rosberg

10. fa
12. fisi
13. ham

----------------------------
LOOOOOL

BMW leads the conts. championship


----------



## aneesh kalra (Apr 6, 2008)

How does the fact that Kubica is lighter help in better qualifying times ? If I remember correctly there is rule mandating that the car weight+fuel weight+driver weight should not be less than 600 KG at any point of the race.
In fact weren't Honda fined for a similar thing sometime ago.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

*whats your take?*

I think kimi was just offpace today.. As in yeah in the Middle stint he was superawesome.. actually both the Ferrari's but at the start he couldnt get away from Kubica... 

And his lap times were slower than Massa even though he was lighter..  Ofcourse he was holding back lightest Kubica... but i thought he would get away easily 

During middle stint kimi did pretty good..

Kubica should thank his 3rd place to ham..

damn he was sleeping at the start  and banged into alonso later on 
(Actually it may be both ways.. Alonso mite have braked suddently too.. nevertheless his laptimes were horrible 1.5 sec offpace througout the race  and 1 sec offpace to Heiki ? i think his car must have  taken some damage)..


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 6, 2008)

Yehaa, Ferrari 1-2. Nice race for Robert too. Mehul, I nailed it with my prediction 

As for Lewis, lol, what an ass of a driver. Did you see how he used to hand signal Fisichella and co., as if they were supposed to let him just go without even racing for the place. He cannot drive from the back of the grid, as said many times before.

I don't think Kimi was off the pace, all credit goes to Felipe for that stunning(read non-anxious) drive.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 6, 2008)

all 3 top drivers now have a win.felipe drove very well throughout but i did feel that if there was anyone other than his team mate ahead kimi would have gone for the kill.

well done fisi loved the battle with hammy.that's the difference between a guy like kimi and ham.kimi has driven from the back to top 5 on numerous occasions while ham struggled even to make it to top 10.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Positive end to difficult weekend for Kimi*


Kimi Raikkonen is relieved to have walk away from the Sakhir circuit with eight points. 


Raikkonen started the race on the second row of the grid, but moved into second place behind team-mate Felipe Massa on the first lap. 


The Ferrari driver, who has finished third in his three previous races in Bahrain, is now top of the Championship standings with 19 points. 


"The whole weekend has been pretty difficult," he said. "One of the things was that we couldn't get the car really right. 


"We look at a bad weekend and we finished second, so never mind, next race will be different. 


"We are leading the Championship and that is the main thing, but it was not the easiest weekend for sure. 


"It hasn't been perfect all weekend but the problem is we haven't found perfect balance, but that is life. 


"I never am too happy at this circuit, but I think out of these first three races it is important to get many points. 


"I am happy to be leading and when we go back to Europe we hope we can be strong in the next races."


------------------------------------------------------------

I knew he was offpace or atleast not at its best.. Something was definitely wrong with him/his car


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

i recorded this on my camera
will upload recorded version  (in TV) later.

Picture :
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/3066/kimidv3.th.jpg

notice something?
NOOBs at Star sports

*i.ytimg.com/vi/wKcG1iUi1XI/default.jpg
Hamilton on Alosno's back


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

Steve Slater - Ferrari's performance in Bahrain GP

in this video, you can see Kimi overtaking Kubica in the second lap


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2008)

perfect race for Ferrari. Hope they continue this in GP's like Monaco where they struggled a lot last year.

I mean slow tracks


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

The Future of the FIA


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 11, 2008)

*Gascoyne and others about Hamilton gestures towards Fisichella*


> Force India technical director Mike Gascoyne has added his voice to those who blasted Lewis Hamilton's performance in Bahrain last weekend – by describing the McLaren-Mercedes ace's angry gesture towards Giancarlo Fisichella as ‘totally unnecessary'.
> 
> Hamilton entered the weekend leading the championship but departed again down in third place, after committing a litany of errors that ultimately left him well outside the points at the chequered flag, having botched his start and then run into the back of former team-mate Fernando Alonso.
> 
> ...


*www.crash.net/motorsport/f1/news/161795-0/gascoyne_lewis_cant_expect_to_be_let_by.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2008)

*Slick test*

Ferrari's the fastest.
2nd place McLaren (De La Rosa) is 2.5 seconds off

---------------------------
*Ferrari show off radical new nose cone *


> *img135.imageshack.us/img135/2095/1208190493ph6.jpg
> 
> 
> After much speculation, Ferrari's radical new nose cone was finally unveiled today during testing at the Barcelona circuit.
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/66640

-----------------

after this season only "Slicks" will be used, no more "grooved" tyres 

then it'll be like Indy 500/A1 GP 

all these F1 teams have been pushed by that arse Mosley damn


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 16, 2008)

That nose really looks radical, only race test will say the result. And Renault is sporting a new engine cover with wings for next race in Spain.

*www.f1technical.net/images/development/2008/renault-cover-bar.jpg

Source: *www.f1technical.net/development/145


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

Honda also introduced lot of updates and most visible is elephean ears on the front wing. (like BMW's horns) They look very ugly and might well be banned by FIA as they might block drivers vision. They are huge and are right on top of car's nose.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think it is blocking the vision, although it appears big and there isn't anything _ugly_ in F1 



> *Rubens goes fastest on 2nd day of testing.*
> 
> Rubens Barrichello finished the second day of testing this week at Barcelona on top of the timesheets as he continued to evaluate slick Bridgestone tyres. His best lap of 1m18.928s was 0.8s ahead of Fisichella's Force India, also set on slick tyres. Felipe Massa was third fastest, the quickest driver running on grooved tyres, 1.3s behind Barrichello who was also testing Honda's new aero package, which included two prominent winglets on top of the car's nose.
> 
> ...


Source:*f1.gpupdate.net/en/news/2008/04/15/barrichello-goes-fastest-in-barcelona/

Also *f1.gpupdate.net/en/news/2008/04/15/force-india-flying-at-barcelona/


> *Force India Flying*
> 
> Force India's Giancarlo Fisichella has finished the team's second day of testing at the Circuit de Catalunya, Spain, with the second fastest time of the nine-man field. The Italian recorded a 1m19.721s lap on 2009-spec slick tyres. His best lap on grooved tyres was still 1min 20.7s. The team's previous fastest lap round Barcelona this year, a 1min 22.233, was set by Giancarlo in February.
> 
> "The car went much better this time out than the last time we tested in Barcelona, which you can see in the considerable improvement in our lap times," said Fisichella. "This is largely due to the new parts we have introduced since the start of the season and the last time we were here. I tested the new 2009 slick tyres here today - which was the reason for my fastest lap - but we were also much quicker on the 2008 grooved rubber too. The best lap we did here in February was a 1min 22.3 and now we are at 1min 20.7, so we're really moving forward."



Looks like slicks are making all the difference.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 18, 2008)

*Porsche: scandal makes F1 unattractive*


> Car makers Porsche and Volkswagen have ruled out entering Formula One, saying high costs and a sex scandal involving motorsport chief Max Mosley made the sport unattractive to them.
> 
> "300 million euros a year - that is just burning money," Volkswagen chairman Ferdinand Piech told German news magazine Stern on Friday.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/66708

Renault's way to reduce the distance to Ferrari 
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/5372/sanstitre2fv6.jpg




(look at the wings)


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy cow , are they planning to leave the ground?

Just kidding, I know they are testing aero parts but very weird to look at.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 26, 2008)

The qualifying results


> 1 Kimi Räikkönen             Ferrari 1:21.813
> 2 Fernando Alonso             Renault             1:21.904
> 3 Felipe Massa             Ferrari             1:22.058
> 4 Robert Kubica             BMW Sauber             1:22.065
> ...



Alonso has severely compromised his race strategy, but atleast he's on the front row and that's what the full packed grandstand had come to see since Friday.

Force India could only manage 21(Giancarlo) and 22(Adrian), something didn't go right there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Holy cow , are they planning to leave the ground?
> 
> Just kidding, I know they are testing aero parts but very weird to look at.



thats a photoshopped renault 

*Emotional Alonso surprised by pace *


> Fernando Alonso admitted he could not be happier after a surprising performance in qualifying for the Spanish Grand Prix.
> 
> The Renault driver, whose team have endured a shaky start to the season, was only outqualified by world champion Kimi Raikkonen, who was less than a tenth quicker than the Spaniard.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/66893


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

Just saw the Q3 of the qualifying. I faced a lot of 'pressure' to switch channels to watch the Chennai Super Kings (they rule!) match. 

Dunno if my people will allow to watch the race....


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 26, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> thats a photoshopped renault


Get outta here   Hahahaha!! nice one, I got bafooned totally 

I can now see they flipped the wings and fins.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 27, 2008)

Henyone online ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 27, 2008)

Shh.. watching the race 

Heikki had a big head on collision into the tyrewall, reminded me of Michael's accident in Silverstone '99. Hope he is alright.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Apr 27, 2008)

good news is that fisi is on 12th

seems that alonso is in trouble

barichello out

and alonso also.
that puts fisi to 10th spot, 2 spot away from points.

fisi in point scoring position

seems like fisi will have to contend with 10th spot.

and kimi wins

ferrari 1-2

FORMULA 1 Spain - Results
1 Kimi Raikkonen
2 Felipe Massa
3 Lewis Hamilton
4 Robert Kubica
5 Mark Webber
6 Jenson Button
7 Kazuki Nakajima
8 Jarno Trulli

Driver Standing
1 Kimi Raikkonen 29
2 Lewis Hamilton 20
3 Robert Kubica 19
4 Felipe Massa 18
5 Nick Heidfeld 16
6 Heikki Kovalainen 14
7 Jarno Trulli 9
8 Mark Webber 8

Constructors Standing
1 Ferrari 47
2 BMW Sauber 35
3 McLaren-Mercedes 34
4 Williams-Toyota 12
5 Toyota 9
6 Red Bull-Renault 8
7 Renault 6
8 Honda 3


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, a Ferrari 1-2, Kimi and Felipe, followed by Lewis in third.


----------



## prasad_den (May 6, 2008)

Its final.. The inevitable has happened.. Super Aguri out of F1..! 



> The Super Aguri team have withdrawn from the Formula One World Championship because of a lack of funding.
> 
> The Japanese team have wound up their racing activities with immediate effect and will not compete at this weekend's Turkish Grand Prix.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Dipen01 (May 7, 2008)

Well F1 is a costly sport... I hope Mallya will be able to sustain the finances for Force India


----------



## Hitboxx (May 7, 2008)

Argh!! Should not have happened, bad news. Hopefully someone will get interested in the future. I hate to see less then 22 cars on the starting grid.


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

some one will buy it in due time


----------



## Dipen01 (May 8, 2008)

"Everybody makes mistakes. I'm sure Nelson Mandela, at 90-odd, still makes mistakes. That's life. 
    What people say about my performances does not really bother me - what does concern me is doing the job to the best of my abilities" - Lewis Hamilton


P.S :- Not a Hamilton fan and infact i kinda get happy when he crashes


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Its final.. The inevitable has happened.. Super Aguri out of F1..!
> 
> 
> 
> Source


 
BTW, It was the politics played by Nick Fry (blocking funding for aguri and blocking their transportation) that actually killed th Aguri F1 team. 

*en.f1-live.com/f1/en/headlines/news/detail/080507091812.shtml


----------



## s18000rpm (May 8, 2008)

does super aguri make any difference in F1? 

the fight is always between the big guys - Ferrari, McLaren, Renault, BMW, Williams.

F1 should be of only Manufacturers. these "customer" teams suck, look at red bull, two teams of same owner.


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2008)

but still Toro Rosso outperformed Honda last year. Right??


----------



## Hitboxx (May 8, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> does super aguri *make any difference* in F1?
> 
> the fight is always between *the big guy*s - Ferrari, McLaren, Renault, BMW, Williams.
> 
> F1 should be of only Manufacturers. these "customer" teams suck, look at red bull, two teams of same owner.


How do you think the _BIG guys_ became the *big guys*? 

Take the smaller teams out of Formula 1 and the sport is as good as dead.


----------



## desiibond (May 8, 2008)

How good F1 will be if FIA invests in these small teams and make them competitive (atleast to be in mid-field).

eg: Spyker was on back of the grid team last year but now, after Mallya's investment, they are now showing good pace and in few races, they will be competing with Toyota's and Red Bull's.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 8, 2008)

Yes, FIA is doing such things, IIRC, something of this sort was undertaken around 2004 when Michael and Ferrari were dominant and outsiders considered the sport as a bore. No idea what happened after that, I remember only that they changed the rules completely. 

And when big money is involved, there is politics naturally, which is such a shame really, in this pure art of racing.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 9, 2008)

*Ferrari's on top in Friday practice in Istanbul.*



> With successive wins in 2006 and 2007, Ferrari arrive at Istanbul Park with an enviable track record at the Turkish circuit. And there were signs that their run of good fortune may well continue on Friday, with Felipe Massa and Kimi Raikkonen topping the times in the morning and afternoon practice sessions respectively.
> 
> That said, with McLaren pushing the red cars hard and Red Bull coming on strong, there's still everything to play for ahead of qualifying on Saturday, with no guarantees that Ferrari are going to have it all their own way…


Read more at SOURCE

And this weekend's Turkish Grand Prix marks the historic *257th* race start of *Rubens Barrichello*, (the highest ever) that's an awesome feat. His helmet and car will be sporting a livery displaying *257*.

Just to put that into perspective, imagine 16 races per year, that accounts to 16 years in F1, 16 years of constant sponsoring, constant fitness, constant growth and still going strong. Who would have thought this after his horrendous crash in qualifying at Imola in May 1994, the same weekend the late great Senna lost his life? Simply amazing. *A round of beer for Rubino please!!*..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2008)

*FORZA FERRARI!!!!!!!*


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 10, 2008)

*Fisichella runs red light, drops three grid places*



> Stewards at the Turkish Grand Prix in Istanbul have given Force India’s Giancarlo Fisichella a three-place grid penalty for Sunday’s race for exiting the pits under a red light.
> 
> The infraction is understood to have occurred at the very start of Friday’s opening practice session, in which the Italian was among the first to take to the track for an initial installation lap.
> 
> The stewards’ decision means three places will be added to whatever position Fisichella achieves in Saturday’s qualifying session.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 10, 2008)

Felipe, Heikki, Lewis, Kimi., ..1, 2, 3, 4.

Felipe's 3rd consecutive pole in Turkey.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 10, 2008)

Kimi was awesome in Q2 but dunno what happened to him in Q3, Although it might be slight mistake on his part. I don't think he is very slow. On the other hand Massa is absolutely flying even though i suspect he is lightest of top 4 but still he was phenomenal.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 11, 2008)

hamilton leads from massa

hamilton on 3 stop strategy?

massa wins
hamilton second followed by kimi

Turkish Grand Prix Results
01 Felipe Massa
02 Lewis Hamilton
03 Kimi Räikkönen
04 Robert Kubica
05 Nick Heidfeld
06 Fernando Alonso
07 Mark Webber
08 Nico Rosberg

DRIVER STANDINGS
01 	Kimi Raikkonen 	35
02 	Felipe Massa 	28
03 	Lewis Hamilton 	28
04 	Robert Kubica 	24
05 	Nick Heidfeld 	20
06 	Heikki Kovalainen 	14
07 	Mark Webber 	10
08 	Fernando Alonso 	9
09 	Jarno Trulli 	        9
10 	Nico Rosberg 	8

CONSTRUCTOR STANDINGS
01 	Ferrari 	63
02 	BMW Sauber 	44
03 	McLaren-Mercedes 	42
04 	Williams-Toyota 	13
05 	Red Bull-Renault 	10
06 	Toyota 	9
07 	Renault 	9
08 	Honda 	3
09 	STR-Ferrari 	 2
10 	Force India-Ferrari 	0


----------



## Dipen01 (May 11, 2008)

Just one sentence - Kimi was not motivated enough in today's race..


----------



## Hitboxx (May 12, 2008)

Then how did he get the  FLAP (fastest lap)? He was on an old engine while the others were on a fresh engine., remember the one engine two races rule  , watch for him in Monaco in two weeks time.


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2008)

^^ Monaco is not a happy hunting ground for Ferrari. Last year, Ferrari was lapped by Alonso on his way to victory.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 12, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Then how did he get the  FLAP (fastest lap)? He was on an old engine while the others were on a fresh engine., remember the one engine two races rule  , watch for him in Monaco in two weeks time.



FLAP isnt that important.. he squandered his start.. Was below average in first stint and after second stint he didnt look competitive... Well what he says (Front Wing Damage) is correct and it affected his balance/speed then i cant say anything but if not then he just didnt give his best..


----------



## Hitboxx (May 12, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Monaco is not a happy hunting ground for Ferrari. Last year, Ferrari was lapped by Alonso on his way to victory.


Yes I understand that but things change and we all like a change, so just watch for Kimi 

*Edit:* And IIRC, it is Michael in a _Ferrari_ who has the most number of victories in Monte Carlo, so don't rule anything out.


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2008)

hope so.

Kimi is superb calculator. He takes calculated risk. yes. he didn't push hard yesterday. He had to save his engine as it already had a full race weekend and moreover, the past race was hot spanishGP which is always extremely hard on engine. 

remember how kimi killed everyone else during second half of 2006-2007 season. Expect the same this time. Once he gets going (flying to be precise), noone can even touch him. 

Due to the longer wheelbase, F2008 is certainly gonna struggle to match McLaren in Monaco or in tight track where there are too many tight corners. Monaco is such a tight and tiny track that it's near impossible to overtake. This is the race where everything happens inside the pit. 

Schumi might have won max number of races in Monaco but things have changed

Look at the 2006/2007 season. Ferrari were extremely competitive till Monaco. They won 3 of four races and they just couldn't match McLaren here. McLaren actually lapped19 cars last year in monaco. The only driver not lapped was Massa and he too was 70sec away from these two.

I am a Ferrari fan but I am not confident that Ferrari could pull it this time. *The last time Ferrari won at Monaco is in 2001.*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2008)

*F1 aims for 110m Euro budget cap *


> Formula One is aiming to establish a 110 million Euro budget cap by the 2011 season, this week's Autosport magazine reveals.
> 
> A budget cap is set to be introduced in the sport from the start of 2009, and FIA consultant Tony Purnell has written to all Formula One teams with the figures the governing body would like to be set as a starting point for future discussions.
> 
> ...


another bs from max mosley 
----------------------------------------
*Renault launch Youtube channel*


> The Renault Formula One team have launched their official channel on video-sharing website Youtube.
> 
> The French squad said they are aiming to give "privileged access to fans of the sport and supporters of the team" as well as capturing a new audience.
> 
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2008)

*FIA looks at ECU safety car solution*


> The idea is for the standard ECU to be used to provide a display to the drivers informing them of how quickly they can return to the pits once the safety car has been deployed.
> 
> Although the introduction of such a system is not easy, it is understood that the initial suggestion from the FIA's software experts is that it is possible to make it work.
> 
> ...



*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/67425


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2008)

*Nick Heidfeld Shows Us What NOT To Do While Demonstrating The BMW Sauber F1 Car*


> BMW thought it would be a good idea to bring out the new Sauber F1 car for a bit of fun at the BMW plant in Munich. Why not halt ze making of ze Bimmers for a few minutes and give the 5,000 or so workers a little entertainment? Well, we can think of a reason. BMW's driver Nick Heidfeld zooms down the strasse and does a donut for the crowd yesterday without incident. Apparently pleased with himself, he guns that big engine and heads down the street for an encore. This is where things start to fall apart. Literally. Overcome with the joy of a well executed donut, Heidfeld loses track of where the barrier is. Oops. At least he missed the medical car. Thankfully, someone made a video of it because the official F1 press release was typically mum about the incident. We tell ya, Bernie's yet to find a problem he can't ignore.




*www.liveleak.com/view?i=dd3_1209119794



Noob-field


----------



## rollcage (May 19, 2008)

^  nice find man but it was not that bad


----------



## Hitboxx (May 19, 2008)

Haha nice Nick, the most underrated driver in F1 today.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 24, 2008)

Qualifying podium for Monaco
---------------------------

1) Felipe Massa
2) Kimi Raikkonen
3) Lewis Hamilton

Now what did I say about things changing?  It was almost Kimi, though honestly I think Felipe is light on fuel, he had the same consistent time for all Qs. I expect him to push like mad in tomorrow's race to make up the gap. Nonetheless a Ferrari 1-2 is good enough for me


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2008)

and it's gonna end Ferrari 1-2 tomorrow. I am praying to god for rain. That will charge up the race and the race will become totally unpredictable.

Lewis will definitely make lot of mistakes coz he is gonna feel the pressure a lot.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 24, 2008)

LOL haha yeah, if it rains, it's going to be a topsy-turvy affair, very interesting.

Hey, btw, is the race on ESPN or Star Sports, coz today Q was on ESPN!


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2008)

Race will be telecasted in ESPN.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 24, 2008)

are yaar, you should have informed when the quali. was goin on. 
i missed the quali 


anyways

 1. Massa          Ferrari              (B)   1:15.190 
 2. Raikkonen      Ferrari              (B)   1:15.717  
 3. Hamilton       McLaren-Mercedes     (B)   1:15.582  
 4. Kovalainen     McLaren-Mercedes     (B)   1:15.295 
 5. Kubica         BMW Sauber           (B)   1:15.977   
 6. Rosberg        Williams-Toyota      (B)   1:15.935 
 7. Alonso         Renault              (B)   1:16.646   
 8. Trulli         Toyota               (B)   1:16.306  
 9. Webber         Red Bull-Renault     (B)   1:16.074  
10. Coulthard      Red Bull-Renault     (B)   1:16.086   

19. Sutil          Force India-Ferrari  (B)   1:17.225
20. Fisichella     Force India-Ferrari  (B)   1:17.823
Charu Sharma, Dravid & co will be LMAO'ing right now


----------



## Hitboxx (May 24, 2008)

Er., lol ok, next time I will announce 24 hours before


----------



## Dipen01 (May 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> are yaar, you should have informed when the quali. was goin on.
> i missed the quali
> 
> 
> ...



I missed it too 

Infact i fell asleep after Q1 lol... Dint sleep last night so was sleepy whole day and in the end couldnt control 

Anyways they will telecast it again at 4.30 tomorrow so dont worry


----------



## s18000rpm (May 25, 2008)

DC gets five-place grid penalty



> David Coulthard is to be moved back five places on the grid for the Monaco Grand Prix as the result of a gearbox change required after his qualifying crash.


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/67715

=======================

Drivers 'nervous' ahead of wet Monaco


> Mark Webber has admitted that a number of Formula One drivers are 'nervous' about racing in the wet in the Monaco Grand Prix.
> 
> With frequent showers during Sunday morning soaking the track, it is looking increasingly likely that F1's blue-ribband event on the streets of Monte Carlo will be run in the wet.
> 
> ...



==============================

M.Schumacher to head up FIA safety fund



> Michael Schumacher has been elected as the head of the FIA's Motor Sport Safety Development Fund, created as a result of the $100 million (USD) fine that McLaren paid for spying last year.
> 
> The Fund will distribute a number of grants around the world to help young drivers, improve safety skills for officials and help the development of motor sport venues in emerging motor racing nations.
> 
> ...



====================

hoping for a wet race


----------



## pillainp (May 25, 2008)

Highly suspect timing for Raikonen's drive throught penalty.

I mean, Hamiltom shoots himself in the foot by hitting the barrier and wrecking his right rear tyre, and immediately after that, no sooner is back on track with a new tyre, than the message pops up that Raikonen has been awarded a drive-through penalty.

It seems someone is being heavily favoured this race.

I wonder who it could be.....


----------



## s18000rpm (May 25, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

what a race.

poor kimi
so sorry for Sutil mamu, he was crying.

superb drive by kubica & massa

LOOOL


cant b'live  ferrari made such a noobie mistake at start (kimi's go thru penalty)


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2008)

^^ Don't think too much into it. 

This will be last time that I cheered for Kimi. Reason?? 

Look at what he did to Force India's hopes and Adrian Sutil's perfect 4th place. When there is no opportunity for overtaking, he tried too much and sent Sutil out of the race by banging into the rear of his car. Really, today he drove like a noob. 

I just can't control my anger over him. So does my friends. We "WERE" Kimi fan's but now, we are gonna cheer for Massa and boo Kimi. I will be the first one to boo kimi when he comes to Delhi. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 25, 2008)

hmmm

but thats racing dude.
you take risks to get a win or atleast points.

ferrari's are much much more quicker than force india (obviously), so kimi took the chance, but unfortunately lost his car under braking (happened wit DC, same place)... crashed unto sutil's back. simple.

kimi has lost a lot of ground at monaco, could have been a 1-2 ferrari again, but look at Nick, he lost completely when alonso hit him.


if you're a true fan of motorsport (F1), you wont be talkin like this.



*img234.imageshack.us/img234/2104/f1monacony0.jpg
*img234.imageshack.us/img234/2104/f1monacony0.b00ef8383c.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (May 25, 2008)

Ah please, in an already wet Monaco where drivers had agreed to be nervous pre-race, there are bound to be casualties and errors. Don't read too much, it's a racing accident, I got angry too but it's ok though certainly felt bad for Adrian. More times will come, this is just but once race.

And also I missed the first 50 laps, damn weather in my place, I overslept


----------



## karmanya (May 25, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a vid of today's race? I was studying when it was coming, and damn it sounds like i missed an important one.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah even i was damn pissed at Kimi when he banged into Sutil..

But after cool-off period i realised, that he was just doing his job.. He took a chance and lost the control... What could he do..

Besides he never looked(looks) comfortable in rain.. He had to drive through Pits five times.. 

2 - Pitsops and 2 - Accidents and 1 - Drive Through.. It was terrible race for him..

Everybody made mistakes but the Lewis was very lucky due to safety car which brought him right on 4th even after this first unscheduled Pitstop.. I guess Kubica didnt make any.. Massa did make one which let Kubica through...

Sutil drove pretty well.. And i was very confident that even with slow pace he could have held off Kimi for 10 more minutes.. Overtaking at Monaco as it is, isnt very easy and Kimi was having a bad day..


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

^^ yep. but I am still very very furious over kimi. He doesn't deserve the tag's "Flying Finn" and "Iceman". Monaco is THE REAL test for drivers and for second straigh year, he failed to come out good. Last year, he crashed his own party and this year, he crashed his own and Force India's. How can F1's highest paid driver and reigining world champion drive like this.

BTW, Sutil was holding Kimi since his scheduled pit stop. There is no way Kimi would've overtook Sutil. It was well locked 4th place for sutil. At the start of the final countdown Kimi was right on the Sutil's read and before the accident, while coming out of the tunnel, Sutil had opened up a gap and he was clearly having the pace and mechanical grip.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 26, 2008)

Mistakes hapeen.. Even the best commit mistakes 

Well Monaco is nothing like test or anything.. Some drivers are comfortable with certain tracks and arent with other.. As simple as that.. Eitherways its the Rain that was the culprit for Kimi.. He has never been comfortable in rain.. I remember watching his candid interview back in 05 and he bluntly said that he just doesnt like driving in wets.. So may be he was hesistant from the start and didnt get the best out the car..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 26, 2008)

*Raikkonen apologises to Sutil*


> World champion Kimi Raikkonen said he felt sorry for Adrian Sutil after forcing the German out of the Monaco Grand Prix.
> 
> The Force India driver was set for a fourth place finish after one of the best drives of his career when Raikkonen, running fifth, lost control of his car and hit the German's car from behind with just a few laps of the race left.
> 
> ...


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

^^ Saying sorry after crashing others party doesn't make any any sense. If Alonso crashes on Kimi in the same way, will you take it just as a racing incident and hail alonso for saying sorry?? Ferrari will then bark like anything, shouting and appealing for penalty. I still feel that it was noob drive by Kimi. A real driver should be comfortable with any track and with any climate. Now, I feel that Lewis, though not having that much of experience looked more determined than any one in Ferrari. In the end, Ferrari handed over the championship lead to Lewis. Great going!!!!

For the first time in my life, I am totally totally furious over Kimi and Ferrari. Pathetic strategy, pathetic driving and pathetic planning.

PS: Unable to digest yesterday's incidents.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 26, 2008)

when it comes to *strategy*, no one can match   McLaren.

kimi has started race from last place & won it when he was in McLaren.

c'mon man, kimi is the biggest loser of that race, as he lost 5th place & thus champ. lead
mistakes happen.

btw if it wasent a force india, would you have cared bout it.?

why arent you talkin of BMW here, alonso ruined nick's race


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> when it comes to *strategy*, no one can match McLaren.
> 
> kimi has started race from last place & won it when he was in McLaren.
> 
> ...


 
Yes. The worry is the way that he drove around the track. with 5 runs into the pits, two crashes. After looking at Adrian Sutil's drive, I will still blame Kimi whatever team Adrian is in. Again, last year, I was totally upset over Lewis when due to his mistake Webber and Vettel crashed out. I hate those who ruin other's race by their errors. 

Nick will have lot many chances and he might even land in podium in next race. That's not the case with Force India. This was their chance to score 4th and god knows when they will get this chance again.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 26, 2008)

Its race and you race against other drivers so your mistakes will definitely affect them so will thiers.. Sutil has ruined Vettel's race twice and i dunno.. According to me he was the biggest loser of all 22 drivers right from Race - 1.. Every time crashed into first corner and probably ruined someones race... So why dont you blame him.. 

Just because a driver from superior team crashed into him.. You wanna empathize.. What if he crashed into Hamilton, then i am damn sure you wont iterate the same feelings towards Hamilton...

Well i understand your sentiments that he being a driver of Force India so little bit of patriotism comes into picture but senseless and Illogical grousing over same issue is just childish.

E.g -
Same thing happens to me.. These days I am playing 'GRID Demo' and in a particular race..4 out of 5 times my race is ruined by other bloody cars.. Sometimes while taking turn.. They crash into me.. Other times they brake too hard/too early and i end up losing my momentum ..  And i end up cursing them.. Well yeah its a game...

So What..

Well If one is to be so concerned and bothered by others mistakes then one should rather drive alone in thier own lane..


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Just because a driver from superior team crashed into him.. You wanna empathize.. What if he crashed into Hamilton, then i am damn sure you wont iterate the same feelings towards Hamilton...



Yep. That's the reason why I am angry. Sutil crashing into someone else shows he is still learning and Kimi crashing into someone doing a dream run is ....



> Same thing happens to me.. These days I am playing 'GRID Demo' and in a particular race..4 out of 5 times my race is ruined by other bloody cars.. Sometimes while taking turn.. They crash into me.. Other times they brake too hard/too early and i end up losing my momentum ..  And i end up cursing them.. Well yeah its a game...



why are you comparing casual PC gaming in your house on your PC  with pinnacle of motorsport.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 26, 2008)

Damn.. You still dont get it do you.. 

Nevermind.. I am in no mood to start something out of nothing..

I rest my case..

P.S :- Ofcourse i feel sad for Sutil too..


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2008)

Look, getting rear-ended is the fault of the crasher.. not the crashee.
I doubt anyone expected sutil to be in that position in the race, so it hurts even more.
No-one notices a pig wallowing in the dirt, but have a speck of dirt on your white shirt and everyone gives you nasty looks.(wierd allegory, but yeah). Hence people are a lot angrier that it was Kimi who did the actual crashing. If it were the other way round, it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## goobimama (May 30, 2008)

Hard luck Adrian Sutil


			
				my sports india said:
			
		

> Well, the qualifiers at Monaco didn’t throw anything new at us as far as Force India is concerned, Fisichella & Sutil qualified 19th & 20th respectively or was it the other way around with Sutil 19th? Can’t remember for sure. But raceday sure had something special for Adrian Sutil, the German after 66 laps in the Monaco race was running at 4th with some 7 minutes left in the race, the Force India pit garage was pretty gay, Sutil was driving contentedly for a finish and probably planning how he’ll throw his fist in the air and the celebrations back in the team garage. And well, it just was not to be, the car behind him; the finish Sutil oh so wanted was ruined by the Finnish driver behind him. The Ferrari of Kimi Raikkonen lost control at the exit of the tunnel and crashed with Sutil’s Force India car. There was news that Raikkonen did go and apologize to Sutil for spoiling his race but that did not console the German Force India driver.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 5, 2008)

> *Kimi could quit end of 2009 season*
> 
> Kimi Raikkonen has admitted that rumours that he could quit F1 at the end of his current Ferrari deal are not rumours - it is true.
> 
> ...



Atleast 1 week to Controversy/Rumours ke bina pass karo


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2008)

*Massa tops damp first practice - Canada*


> The Ferrari driver's lap time of 1:17.553 was good enough to fend off several last-ditch attempts from rivals as the timesheet resembled a fruit machine in the final moments of the 90 minutes.
> 
> In the end, it was BMW's Robert Kubica who got closest to the Brazilian's time, eclipsing Heikki Kovalainen and Nick Heidfeld, both of whom had in turn usurped Kimi Raikkonen from second place moments before.
> 
> ...





---------------------------------------

today 

THE CANADIAN GRAND PRIX
Qualifying	  Sat 22:30-23:30

if you cant watch (like me), login & see the live timing *www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2008)

q1 result 
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/8555/f1q1lq6.jpg
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/8555/f1q1lq6.6ae4e09f97.jpg

Q2 result 

*img387.imageshack.us/img387/8206/f1q2sy9.jpg
*img387.imageshack.us/img387/8206/f1q2sy9.948791fc1d.jpg


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 7, 2008)

FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DU CANADA 2008 (Qualifying)
P1 Lewis Hamilton
P2 Robert Kubica
P3 Kimi Raikonen


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2008)

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/3865/f1qcpt8.jpg
*img100.imageshack.us/img100/3865/f1qcpt8.528b952358.jpg

 at ferrari


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cant help it re...

Sector 3 was terrible for them.. The gap of half second just in Q3 sucks.. Dunno what happened to Massa but he overpowered Kimi in Q1 and Q2.. I reckon Hamilton is avg on fuel as always.. and Kubica is lighter of Top 3..  Kimi and Ham must have similar fuel loads.. 

I think this S3 is going to hamper them tomorrow also and as track is breaking down , and graining factor.. We might just have an interesting race..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2008)

*Raikkonen very critical of track problems *


> Kimi Raikkonen says the Canadian Grand Prix could become a nightmare if the track surface keeps breaking up like during qualifying.
> 
> Drivers complained about the lack of grip at Turn 10, where the surface began to break up, leaving debris which made the cars lost grip.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68076

so thats the reason kimi was slow

*Trulli slams 'disastrous' track conditions *


> Toyota duo Jarno Trulli and Timo Glock have joined the group of drivers concerned about the track conditions in Canada.
> 
> The track surface kept breaking up during qualifying, despite repairs done before this morning's practice, meaning drivers struggled for grip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol i seriosly hope that US GP 2005 isnt in the making today


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 8, 2008)

Leaving the track issues aside, did you notice the speed classification? Mclaren and BMW were faster than Ferrari. Massa who was classified 8th was the fastest Ferrari. 

I like the track of the Canadian GP. Waiting to see a thrilling race. Hamilton was amazing and I guess he'll pull away in the drivers championship points.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hamilton is crashing onto wall of champions today 

anyways.. BMW are not faster than ferrari.. They are lighter   Everytime Kubica snatches a near Pole..He has been Ultralite.. Checkout He is slower than Ferrari's in Q1 and Q2... Hamilton is purely faster with equal fuel loads..

And as to Massa.. Its his mistake that costed the time and not the cars.. Also in S1 and S2 Kimi is at par at Hamilton.. Infact faster in S2.. Its the hairpin thats killing Ferrari... 

Nevermind.. Massa will be having tough time for Podium from 6th.. Kimi still has a shot if he manages to pass Kubica on 1st turn.. Kubica tends to be nervous during starts.. He hasnt had many good starts from starting grid 

Although even Kimi hasnt had any good starts this year.. Lets see, I am hopeful that this will be good race..


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 8, 2008)

Hamilton was slower in S1 and S2. Kimi managed -0.0xx in S1 and -0.25x in S2 wrt Lewis and still was slower. The straight lines in S3 is doing the trick for Mclaren.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 8, 2008)

*OMFG, Lewis Hamilton what a fscking moron!!!

Where are you eyes man? pathetic..*

He should be penalized for that.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 8, 2008)

kimi hit by lewis  that too in pitlane


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome move Felipe, two birds in one stone 

Now hunt down David and podium is yours.

A superb drive by Robert results in a BMW 1,2 and he leads the championship now.

1)Robert 2) Nick 3)David


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 9, 2008)

well great race by BMW's... hamilton destroyed the race by his silly mistake for his team and for Ferrari....

Great comeback by massa too ... 

s18000rpm will be a happy man


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 9, 2008)

Robert totally deserved it.. Even thought he hadn't won the race if not for Hamilton (You bloody Ham) kicking Kimi's butt...

Anyways.. Its nice to see a slightely different race for a fun..  Bechara DC got on Podium lol...

Sad for kimi.. I He would have surely won the race if not for Ham..

Congrats.. BMW.. It will be interesting if 3 way battle continue till the end..

Btw whats the problem with Heiki..??

Its like he is using a weaker car... I mean he isnt that bad a driver to drive at the back of the pack...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

wow.

i missed the race


Ham kissed kimi's arse??? 

wow, i thought robert will hae to wait for victory.

seems like robert is the "last years' hamilton" 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8S9FeJU7hA
Lewis Hamilton Crashes Into Kimi Räikkönen



> Hamilton apologises to Raikkonen
> 
> An angry Raikkonen spoke to Hamilton after the crash, pointing at the light.
> 
> *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68130


pehle baap, ab beta? (making mistakes)


----------



## mehulved (Jun 9, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> *OMFG, Lewis Hamilton what a fscking moron!!!
> 
> Where are you eyes man? pathetic..*
> 
> He should be penalized for that.


Yeah both Kimi and Lewis should be thrown out of this year's Championship Race for such stupid stunts.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

^what did kimi do?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ Don't remember he was the one who crashed into Force India's Sutil the last time?

@Mehul: If only you were a moderator in the real world eh!  (insert speed racer muttley laugh)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

1.  Kubica        42 
2.  Hamilton      38
3.  Massa         38
4.  Raikkonen     35 

1.  Ferrari                73
2.  BMW Sauber             70
3.  McLaren-Mercedes       53


----------



## mehulved (Jun 9, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ^what did kimi do?


*www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2008/5/7840.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

mehulved said:


> *www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2008/5/7840.html


how can you compare kimi's shunt to ham's shunt?

DC lost his car at the same place where kimi did, but kimi controlled the car from spinning out. unfortunately hitting sutil

thats pushing-losing (car)-getting back on

what ham did was, unacceptable, not keeping his eyes on the lights, when there's sooooo many "new" rules put bout Pit Lights (during SC period)

btw, sutil caused this ham-kimi shunt, indirectly

nico just cruised into ham's back, lool,.

watch this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8S9FeJU7hA , at 22 secnd, see the lights changing. 

*Hamilton, Rosberg hit with grid penalty*



> Lewis Hamilton and Nico Rosberg will lose ten places on the grid at the French Grand Prix following their pitlane incident in Canada.
> 
> Hamilton crashed into the back of Ferrari's Kimi Raikkonen at the end of the pitlane on lap 20, when the Finn braked to stop in front of the red light. The Briton said he saw the light too late and could not avoid hitting the Ferrari.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68140

*Raikkonen 'unhappy' about Hamilton's error *


> Kimi Raikkonen said he was unhappy about Lewis Hamilton's mistake during the Canadian Grand Prix, especially as it happened in the pitlane.
> 
> The McLaren driver crashed into the back of the Ferrari after failing to see the red light at the end of the pitlane in time to stop.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68148


----------



## chicha (Jun 9, 2008)

what is this i read in the paper the first ever race in the night. when is it? 
TOI says its in singapur. but the schedule is not given.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

Lewis and Rosberg handed a 10 gridplace penalty for French GP. Yee haaa. stupid n00b. He said he couldn't see the lights in time? What about two cars stopped metres ahead of him. Truly stupid jesture by him and also by Rosberg. This is F1 dude. There is no chance for mistake or lazyness.

Thanks to the Lewis mistake, the race turned into a thriller and boy, what a drive by Massa. Deserves a pat on the back. 

Championship opened up too with Kubica leading the drivers championship (not for long anyways) and Massa, Lewis in joint second, Kimi in fourth. Ferrai extend their lead over McLaren and BMW just 3 points away from Ferrari. 

What a season this is turning into. Feels like I am back in late 90's and early 2000's where championship wins happen with slightest margin.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 9, 2008)

Its the stupid rule that led to the crash, not just Lewis. Why close the pitlane exit when the entry is open? And also, when a driver just gets into the lane again from his pitstop he would not be expecting two cars side by side which is more than enough to loose his sight of the Red signal. And it was Lewis also who lost the race who was also equally potent to win the race.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 9, 2008)

lywyre said:


> And it was Lewis also who lost the race who was also equally potent to win the race.


Due to his own mistake, but not so for raikonnen.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

lywyre said:


> Its the stupid rule that led to the crash, not just Lewis. Why close the pitlane exit when the entry is open? And also, when a driver just gets into the lane again from his pitstop he would not be expecting two cars side by side which is more than enough to loose his sight of the Red signal. And it was Lewis also who lost the race who was also equally potent to win the race.


 
Dude. it's F1, not a cheap street racing. Team will be fully aware when the pit lane is open and when it isn't. If he wasn't informed that the pit lane exit is still closed, it's a mistake by him and his team. If he was aware that pit lane exit is closed and still went on max pit lane speed, it was totally his mistake.

All in all, it's pure error done purely due to lack on experience and also we all know how well he succumbs to pressure. Watching two cars move ahead of him certainly made him nervous.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 9, 2008)

lywyre said:


> Its the stupid rule that led to the crash, not just Lewis. Why close the pitlane exit when the entry is open? And also, when a driver just gets into the lane again from his pitstop he would not be expecting two cars side by side which is more than enough to loose his sight of the Red signal. And it was Lewis also who lost the race who was also equally potent to win the race.



Na Kimi already had the track position ahead of Hamilton   So ideally Lewis wasnt gonna win it..It was Kimi's race to lose..

Well all we can say is it was a honest mistake.. But one cannot overrule that it wasnt a MISTAKE..

Anyways.. I was just about to fall asleep while watching it live and then after this bang boom.. I was sitting again   Basically it got interesting..


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG, you wanted to sleep? On live telecast? I would lose a foot and a toe to watch it 

I agree it was Kimi's race, especially since his pace leading upto the pitstop when he caught Robert back, and Lewis got desperate after seeing him upfront. I do wonder what happened to Niko though, maybe following Lewis too close and just followed whatever he did. Nevertheless, things like these in pitlane and that too under a safety car period shouldn't happen and it's only the inexperience of Lewis to blame.

I kinda liked how Kimi told Lewis after the incident though, like saying, "Where are you eyes dude.. you need to use them..!"


----------



## lywyre (Jun 9, 2008)

Ha. Lewis was the Race leader before the pits. And what? he was a fraction behind at the exit.

More Ferrari Favourism by FIA [Max Mosley]: *www.bleacherreport.com/articles/28268-Formula-One-Once-Again-Ferrari-Wins-Others-Lose


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

^thats bs by some brit-ham-mclaren fanboy

kimi's acc. was pure racing incident. he didnt lose the car intentionally, c'mon he lost the champ. lead to ham. 

ham's incident was 100% driver+team error.

monaco race, sutil was not given 25secnd penalty (for overtakin under yellow flag, tho he had no option), so is FIA favouring Mallaya?





> Q & A with Kimi Raikkonen
> 
> ...
> Q: What did you think of what Hamilton did?
> ...


----------



## lywyre (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, it was driver error. You Ferrari fans talk as if Hamilton ruined it on purpose. And I don't know how that could be a team error. Please explain.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

team should have told ham. that the pit lane light = red, as SC was comin . 
ferrari & bmw informed their resp. drivers about it.

ham's mistake was not completely his, his team should take the blame for it too. coz the drivers whie comin out, they adjust so much of things on steering wheel.... & ham. had huge pressure, as the two guys who came behind him were in front of him while goin out


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 9, 2008)

lywyre said:


> Yes, it was driver error. You Ferrari fans talk as if Hamilton ruined it on purpose. And I don't know how that could be a team error. Please explain.



Are bhai that was a honest mistake agreed na..

But that doesnt mean you will get away with it..  Even Hamilton wanted to earn some points for his championship so that was not intentional at all..

But it was a stupidity on part of his Engineer who didn't warn/inform him about that. So all in all If ham wants to blame himself or him team... Mclaren Camp is at blame... 

Ab khush ..lol..


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 10, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Yeah both Kimi and Lewis should be thrown out of this year's Championship Race for such stupid stunts.


 
Why should Kimi should be thrown out, for no reasons, do u think stopping under red light in pits and following the F1 rules and regulations is stupid.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

Closing pitlane during safety car period was a stupid rule. 

McLaren not informing Lewis about red light was even more stupid.

Lewis not checking red light was most stupid.


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Closing pitlane during safety car period was a stupid rule.
> 
> McLaren not informing Lewis about red light was even more stupid.
> 
> Lewis not checking red light was most stupid.


 
desibond i agree with you.... 100%.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 10, 2008)

channabasanna said:


> Why should Kimi should be thrown out, for no reasons, do u think stopping under red light in pits and following the F1 rules and regulations is stupid.


LoL, don't read Mehul seriously, he's a die hard fan of F1, so he likes to say things like these.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2008)

Lewis now says:

"We are in a race. How can you see a red light at the end of the pit lane?"

A writer for The Daily Mail wrote: "Shame on you, Lewis, not for an exhibition of driving which would have cost you your no-claims bonus on the streets outside your Geneva home, but for a lack of contrition."

Even Sir Jackie Stewart, one of Hamilton's staunchest supporters, is questioning his level of maturity in the wake of the Montreal howler.

"When he looks back in four or five years he will question himself about what sort of person and driver he was in 2007 and 2008," the Scot said.


lol. Rules are rules. You have to make sure that you are following them.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 10, 2008)

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/223/woodeneye2rf5.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2008)

^^LOL


----------



## mehulved (Jun 11, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> LoL, don't read Mehul seriously, he's a die hard fan of F1, so he likes to say things like these.


And a bigger fan of ferrari.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2008)

*Raikkonen: Hamilton penalty was deserved*


> Kimi Raikkonen believes Lewis Hamilton got the penalty he deserved following their crash at the Canadian Grand Prix.
> 
> The British McLaren driver will lose ten places on the grid in France after crashing into the back of his Ferrari rival's car at the end of the pitlane in Montreal.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68210

--------------------------------------------------------

*Hamilton says he can still win in France*


> Briton Lewis Hamilton believes he can still win the French Grand Prix despite the penalty he was given in Canada.
> 
> The McLaren driver will lose ten grid positions at the Magny-Cours race after crashing into the back of Kimi Raikkonen when he failed to see the red light at the end of the pitlane in time.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68208


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

*Massa wary of McLaren, BMW threat *


> Felipe Massa has downplayed talk that Ferrari are hot favourites to win the French Grand Prix, as he reckons McLaren and BMW Sauber will be a big threat.
> 
> The Italian squad have dominated the race at Magny-Cours, with seven victories in the last ten races.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68399


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2008)

*Massa quickest in practice 1 - France*


> Felipe Massa was fastest for Ferrari by a comfortable seven tenths of a second in an uneventful opening practice session for the French Grand Prix.
> 
> The McLarens were second and third quickest, with Lewis Hamilton fractionally quicker than teammate Heikki Kovalainen, while Kimi Raikkonen completed the top four in the second Ferrari.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68428

*Qualifying	 	Sat 17:30-18:30

The Race	 	Sun 17:30-19:30*


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 21, 2008)

Yay!! Kimi on pole


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 21, 2008)

A decent drive from Trulli too..

I wonder why is there a huge gap in performance between Lewis and Heiki , similarly Kubica and Heidfield... and not this particular race since very beginning..


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 21, 2008)

Preference? I pity Nick though, he's been here so long and driven for many teams, but the poor guy hasn't gotten the recognition and a car he deserves. Highly underated


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

13th place for lewis, he has to race against sutil & nick
lewis has no records of finishin in pts. after starting below 10th.

kimi in 2005, started frm 13th & finished 2nd 
can lewis do that?

btw did you see the new nike ad.
WOW!


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 21, 2008)

Ever seen a spanish "bull" fight?

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSWJw353PME 

Awesome


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

Kovalainen penalised for impeding


> Heikki Kovalainen has been handed a five-place grid penalty at the French Grand Prix for blocking Mark Webber, the FIA has confirmed.
> 
> The McLaren driver had qualified sixth fastest but will now move down the order because the stewards felt he had impeded Webber, who was on a fast lap.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68521


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Preference? I pity Nick though, he's been here so long and driven for many teams, but the poor guy hasn't gotten the recognition and a car he deserves. Highly underated



Are no re , why would there be anything like Preference.. I mean if Nick were compete with Kubica then it preference comes into play but  he has looked  a lot weaker than Kubica in every race..

Same with Heiki and Lewis, now today Mclaren had to get thier solo car out front, still they couldnt do it..

Also why would someone give underrated cars to thier drivers.. Strategy wise preference can be given but i dont think overall u can discriminate..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

*McLaren frustrated by Kovalainen penalty *


> McLaren boss Ron Dennis has expressed his frustration at the five-place penalty handed to Heikki Kovalainen for blocking Mark Webber in qualifying.
> 
> Kovalainen will drop from fifth to 10th on the grid after the stewards felt that he had held up Webber, who was on a quick lap, in Q1.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68522


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 22, 2008)

Bad luck Kimi, lucky Felipe, awesome drive by Jarno


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 22, 2008)

race summary - *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68549


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 24, 2008)

FIA to discuss team entry fees hike *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68602



> The FIA is to discuss a dramatic rise of almost 150 percent in the entry fees for teams competing in Formula One next year, to help pay for services and equipment, in its World Council Meeting in Paris tomorrow.
> 
> Less than a week after drivers went public in venting their frustrations at the escalation in the cost of their mandatory superlicence, the FIA is to consider raising the cost of a team's entry in F1 from this year's 300,000 euros to 740,000 euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 26, 2008)

*FIA announces provisional 2009 Formula One calendar*



> Formula One racing’s governing body, the FIA, has released a provisional calendar for the 2009 world championship. The addition of the Abu Dhabi Grand Prix makes for a 19-round season - one more round than in 2008.
> 
> The Australian Grand Prix will kick off proceedings on March 29, followed by Malaysia and Bahrain, before the championship heads to Europe. In a change to the traditional calendar the British Grand Prix will take place before the French race.
> 
> ...


19 races for next year

Source


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 26, 2008)

And hopefully it will be a complete 20 with the induction of India from 2010


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2008)

WTH is wrong with them. They come to asia from europe, then go to americas for the 2nd last race then return back for the last one?


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe some other sporting event in one of the countries clashes with it at that time.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> And hopefully it will be a complete 20 with the induction of India from 2010



I doubt it.. The Plans arent even discussed yet..  2008 is halfway gone.. I dont think 2yrs is enough to raise a full fledged circuit.. be it a street one .. Anyways first lets hope that Force India does well..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2008)

*SINGAPORE GRAND PRIX*

28 September 2008
interactive track - *www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/singapore_801/circuit_diagram.html

*img366.imageshack.us/img366/2424/f1singaporebn5.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2008)

*Silverstone loses British GP to Donington*


> The British Grand Prix will leave Silverstone and move to Donington Park from 2010, the FIA announced on Friday.
> 
> After months of speculation about whether or not Silverstone would retain the race, Donington Park has moved to complete a deal to secure the future of the event.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/68828


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 4, 2008)

The interactive thing is not working for me  . Is it supposed to do something? Coz of I get like this when I click on the Start/End point.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/9396/f1a.jpg  *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/9397/f1b.jpg

*[URL="*www.imgx.org/pfiles/9397/f1b.jpg]"

I have got all plugins installed for FF3, happens both in Linux and Windows.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2008)

yup
start/finish button doesnt do anything

but others work (sectors & grandstand)


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 5, 2008)

Woah!! What an outstanding lap by Mark Webber, amazing!

Heikki -1, Mark - 2, Kimi -3

Watch out now, half way through season and Heikki will be a big headache to Lewis, and expect to see more of his faces on the camera


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 6, 2008)

What a dramatic race today.
1.lewis hamilton   w00t!!
2.nick heidfeld
3.r.barrichello
awesom stuff by lewis


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 6, 2008)

Hehe yeah, very dramatic 

Very nice drive Lewis, and Rubens, what a super 3rd place, his kiddo's prayers were answered.

Ferrari botched up Kimi's podium possibility with that stupid tyre decision, they should have given him fresh wets. I'm sure he and Lewis would be fighting.

And Felipe lol, probably setting up the record for the most spins in a race 

Also, expect rain in the next German Grand Prix as well, just like last year.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 6, 2008)

Drivers:                    
 1.  Hamilton      48        
 2.  Raikkonen     48        
 3.  Massa         48    
 4.  Kubica        46        
 5.  Heidfeld      36       
 6.  Kovalainen    24       
 7.  Trulli        20        
 8.  Webber        18        
 9.  Alonso        13        
10.  Barrichello   11       
11.  Rosberg        8       
12.  Nakajima       8       
13.  Coulthard      6       
14.  Vettel         5       
15.  Glock          5       
16.  Button         3       
17.  Piquet         2       
18.  Bourdais       2       

Constructors:             

1.  Ferrari                96
2.  BMW Sauber             82
    3.  McLaren-Mercedes       72
4.  Toyota                 25
 5.  Red Bull-Renault       24
 6.  Williams-Toyota        16
7.  Renault                15
8.  Honda                  14
9.  Toro Rosso-Ferrari      7

wow

3 guys at same pts. 


only the indian team yet to score pts.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't like the race .. it was pathetic... 


tennis was way better option on Sunday, awesome final.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 8, 2008)

Forgot to say one more thing, if I remember correctly, Fernando did the entire 2nd stint on slicks, he didn't change the tyres , this when people around him were spinning and offtracking on wets. Respect for Fernando ^_^


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 8, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Forgot to say one more thing, if I remember correctly, Fernando did the entire 2nd stint on slicks, he didn't change the tyres , this when people around him were spinning and offtracking on wets. Respect for Fernando ^_^



yea..i was about to write this here 
that was a very good run by him.exactly opposite to Massa's


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Forgot to say one more thing, if I remember correctly, Fernando did the entire 2nd stint on slicks, he didn't change the tyres , this when people around him were spinning and offtracking on wets. Respect for Fernando ^_^



LOL. Slicks? There are no slick tyres in Formula1. 

Dry Weather:

1) Hard
2) Soft
3) Supersoft

Wet Weather:

1) Intermediate tyres
2) Full Wet tyres
3) Extreme Wet tyres

He didn't change his tyres (intermediates) during the first pit stop. As a result, he too struggled for pace like Kimi. Finally, he came in for second stop on lap 27 and put on Full Wet tyres and finished the race.

btw, do you really think that he can even pass one corner on dry weather tyres with the amount of rain falling and water standing on the track?


----------



## VD17 (Jul 8, 2008)

lol.. yeah..
and i remember Steve Slater going "Felipe's doing more spin cycles than my washing machine right now!"


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> LOL. Slicks?
> 
> btw, do you really think that he can even pass one corner on dry weather tyres with the amount of rain falling and water standing on the track?





c'mon hitboxx, you play f1 game, even in the game, its impossble to race with dry's in wet condition.

i miss schumi, the true rain master


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i miss schumi, the true rain master


First thing that came in my mind when seeing masa and kimi struggling on the silverstone track .. man these guys are nothing in front of Schumi  .. he "was" the master..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2008)

www.formula1.com/services/play_video.html

select britain video.

listen to that song 

that f1 revving = my new ringtone


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 17, 2008)

*Vettel confirmed at Red Bull Racing 

*


> Sebastian Vettel will join Mark Webber at Red Bull Racing next year, the Milton Keynes-based team confirmed at Hockenheim on Thursday
> 
> ...more - *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69187



*Christian Horner : Timing not right for Alonso deal*


> Christian Horner says the timing was not right for Red Bull Racing to try and hire Fernando Alonso for next season.
> 
> The Milton Keynes-based team confirmed Sebastian Vettel will replace David Coulthard at the team in 2009, ending speculation about a possible move by Alonso from Renault.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69194


----------



## wtech (Jul 17, 2008)

hope their arent many montoya fans 

*f1chronicles.com/2008/07/14/juan-pablo-montoya-stupid-video-files-p/


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2008)

Qualifying	 Sat 17:30-18:30

The Race	 Sun 17:30-19:30


Hamilton also dominates second practice
*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69219

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/5069/screenshot001fg2.jpg
*img166.imageshack.us/img166/5069/screenshot001fg2.83992cebb7.jpg


----------



## karmanya (Jul 19, 2008)

God damned fiitjee phase test- ill miss hockenhiem.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm also in the bucket  With the current setup of powercuts here, I'm scheduled to miss the important first hour of the race, from 5:30 to 6:30 and can only see the concluding 1/2 hour or so. I'm praying they sort out the issue before tomorrow!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2008)

Hamilton beats Massa to German GP pole


> Lewis Hamilton beat Felipe Massa to pole position for the German Grand Prix after a thrilling battle between the pair throughout qualifying.
> 
> The duo had topped a segment apiece in Q1 and Q2, before Massa put his Ferrari on provisional pole with his first flying lap of Q3, beating Hamilton by 0.4 seconds at that stage.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69270

*img379.imageshack.us/img379/5633/screenshot001qe3.jpg
*img379.imageshack.us/img379/5633/screenshot001qe3.5e31ba72e9.jpg
WTF!!!!
kimi behind alonso


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2008)

Why is the thread unstickied?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2008)

Alonso is really the CHAMPION.

hamilton never deserved it (in 2007)

even with a crap car, he beats a top team's car.


btw, indian gp y 2010 , confirms mallaya.

a track will be built near delhi.
*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69244

what i dont get is, why delhi???

chennai & mumbai(pune) seems better option, as their are many car factories

--------------------
Kovalainen fined for refuelling breach


> Heikki Kovalainen was fined 5,000 euros for a breach of the refuelling regulations during the second part of qualifying for the German Grand Prix.
> 
> The McLaren Mercedes driver was penalised by the stewards for a breach of Article 29.2 of the sporting regulations.
> 
> ...



crap, 5 place penatly on grid wud have been better


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys, like I said I will miss the 1st hour here now, please post any incidents if happens withing this hour.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Guys, like I said I will miss the 1st hour here now, please post any incidents if happens withing this hour.



1) Lewis running away 0.5sec a lap over Massa.
2) Kimi stuck behing Trulli and losing 2sec's a lap to Lewis.


Max Kimi can get to is 3rd or 4th. And if by any chance, Trulli stays longer, it's race over for Kimi. He will be stuck behing Trulli forever.

Vettel is driving his heart out in there.

Lewis has 10sec lead at the end of 16th lap.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

what a crap

kimi struggling at 6th after 18 laps

lewis leads by 11seconds to 2nd place massa


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Irony is Lewis takes early pit stop on lap 16 and still comes ahead of Kimi. That slow Kimi is due to that stupid Toyota.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 20, 2008)

Hehe thank you for that, power is still on, so still watching it 

Lewis on 3 stops?! :O


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

omg!
lewis still ahead of kimi after 1st pitstop


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Trulli and Alonso into the pit's. Kimi now has clear track ahead of him


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

sob govt.
making only chennai come under cas crap

*www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html to the rescue

live timing commentary says kimi at p4, but tie chart showing p9
wth!!!!!!!!

where the heck is kimi???


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 20, 2008)

WtH!! It seems all are running 3 stops 

maybe except Mark Webber.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

edit------------------

kimi at p7

-=====
wth, why kov. pit again?
or is live timing commentary is fed bya drunk?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Kimi's at P5 now.

Lewis, Massa, Heikki, Kubica, Kimi, Trulli, Vettel, Glock, Alonso.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 20, 2008)

heavy accident for timo glock, surely safety car!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

zomg

very big acc. i guess

LOOOOOOOOOOL

almost all in pits


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Glock's car has tyre hub failure in start/finish straight. Hits the sidewall at 250kmph.

No injury. Just holding his back, pain caused due to the hit.

Ferrari **** up Kimi's strategy again. They bring Massa and Kimi at the same time when most of the cars came in. Result: He comes out at 14th. He was running 5th before pitstop.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

*img501.imageshack.us/img501/3622/screenshot001lt7.th.jpg



wth, kimi & kov a lap down????????


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Massa now has a real chance to win this race because he is in 4th place with Lewis, Heidfeld and Piquet still to pit. All the cars behind Safety car.

Podium is out of reach for Kimi. Massa on the other hand has awesome chance.

*Kimi has moved up to 9th place now*

Heikki in 6th place. 

Lewis is now increasingl lead by 1sec every lap.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

piquet on one stop strategy. (live timing says)

massa dont screw this up


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

*PS: Live timing on F1 site is totally erraneous*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

whoa, kimi now on attack mode i guesses


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

yes. He is doing some aggressive racing. I think he needs Alonso down his ass for him to go flat out


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

kimi at p8 now


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

But, damn, he is once again behing Trulli.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

p7 

wow


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Yee haaa. Full throttle for Kimi, gets past Trullis.

Gap between Lewis and Massa looks threatning for Ferrari. 12.5 secs in 5 laps. 5 more laps and Lewis will be comforable ahead of Ferrari to take pit stop.

What the heck is the problem with Massa. He couldn't even reach Piquet. Do the same for few more laps and once again he will be the n00b of F1.

*Lewis in Pit now*

Lewis drops to 5th place.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

lewis behind his team mate & ferrari



desiibond said:


> Gap between Lewis and Massa looks threatning for Ferrari. 12.5 secs in 5 laps. 5 more laps and Lewis will be comforable ahead of Ferrari to take pit stop.
> 
> What the heck is the problem with Massa. He couldn't even reach Piquet. Do the same for few more laps and once again he will be the n00b of F1.



maybe massa saving the tyres

massa-lewis gap = under 4 secs.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Heikki alows Lewis to go through. Now, Lewis is just 2.5secs behind Massa.

worst thing is Lewis is 1sec a lap faster than Massa.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

piquet leads
nick at p4 after pits

wth kimi, still behind robert. damn the other cars are so slow, made it look like kimi "drove"


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely Massa is going to lose position to Lewis. And then it will just be matter of time for Lewis to take atleast P2.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

massa slower than piquet, lewis faster than everyone


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

My prediction: Lewis wins the race and Massa may come 2nd or 3rd based on whether Piquet pits or not.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 20, 2008)

Felipe Massa is a waste driver in Ferrari!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

massa screwed it up
well done

noob cud'nt overtake a noob


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Really man, this is worst driving by Massa. He has clear advantage to win the race and he ****ed up real bad. Couldn't even overtake Piquet. Huh. 

Schumi, we want you back in Ferrari.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

LOOOOL

look what alonso told on nooz. 
 Alonso: Renault need points from Piquet
now look at the race


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Lewis takes the race lead. Heidfeld trying to take position from Massa.

Kimi takes the 6th place from Kubica.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

:O
nick on massa's noob arse
lool

wow
kimi at p6

:O
nick on massa's noob arse
lool

wow
kimi at p6
lewis at top

nothings worse than getting beaten  by a underpowerd slow renault.
last year, massascrewed up at nurburgring just like this, to alonso, screwing up dueto pressure


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Steve Slater says : After beate by Lewis like that, Massa will not have the stomach to challenge Lewis again. So, the Championship fight will be between Kimi and Lewis.

My Prediction: Lewis easily gets drivers championship with 1 or 2 races to go and Ferrai and McLaren fight for Constructor's crown till the end of final races.

Look at Kimi in the first part of the race. He was too conservative. Had he did aggressive driving in the first stint, he would've been on 1st position


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

what a huge diffrence between ham & kov. 
ham was behind kov. jus around 10 laps ago & now leads the race & kov. still at same place


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow
1.lewis
2.piquet
3.massa

great renault strategy and a great run by lewis once again


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 20, 2008)

Ferrari should fscking kick Massa out of the team!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Ferrari will be the n00b of this race. They couldn't make their cars competitive on track, couldn't make their drivers go flat out in the first stint.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/9137/screenshot001mc2.jpg
*img410.imageshack.us/img410/9137/screenshot001mc2.6ebf9e3174.jpg

lewis=58
massa=54
kimi=51


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Ferrari should fscking kick Massa out of the team!



yea and imo alonso/kubica should be part of ferrari


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Hats off to Lewis for the amazing drive. I have a feeling that he could well be the successor to Schumi. Perfect driving in both dry and wet conditions, going flat out when needed, being defensive at the best, doing aggressive overtaking without fearing of going off the track.



nish_higher said:


> yea and imo alonso/kubica should be part of ferrari



If Alonso comes into Ferrari, Ferrari will win Constructors championships for atleast a decade. He brings so much balance to the car and makes the car so much competitive (though has bad mouth)


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 20, 2008)

right
i can count on kubica as well.both are hardworking drivers and push to the limits.and no doubt about lewis being schumi ver 2.0 someday if he continues driving like this.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 20, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Hats off to Lewis for the amazing drive. I have a feeling that he could well be the successor to Schumi. Perfect driving in both dry and wet conditions, going flat out when needed, being defensive at the best, doing aggressive overtaking without fearing of going off the track.


Honestly I believe Fernando is the successor to Michael 

Ferrari is technically a sharp car while Mclaren is a much more flowing car and Fernando can put the Ferrari where he wants to, just like Michael did. Just imagining him do fastest laps on fastest laps gives me goosebumps


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Honestly I believe Fernando is the successor to Michael
> 
> Ferrari is technically a sharp car while Mclaren is a much more flowing car and Fernando can put the Ferrari where he wants to, just like Michael did. Just imagining him do fastest laps on fastest laps gives me goosebumps



yeah but it's his bad mouth that is keeping him away from ferrar


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 20, 2008)

and that last year ferrari breach .if i remember correctly alonso knew abt it


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

*Fisichella handed 25-second penalty*


> Giancarlo Fisichella has been handed a 25-second penalty at the German Grand Prix after unlapping himself when he was not allowed to.
> ...
> The penalty moves Fisichella from 14th to 17th position.



*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69349

================
*Massa: I didn't have the car to fight*
*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69337


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2008)

Massa didn't have the fight?? LOL

He didn't have the courage to fight. He tamely surrendered to Lewis. It was clear that there isn't much difference between Ferrari and McLaren. It's just that Lewis drove his heart out


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2008)

^nah, i guess ferrari is weaker at this track.

F1 Germany 2008 - Glock crashes
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDlshfBMIiU
omg 

that must have hurt his back real bad.

a rear end first crash


===================\

*Raikkonen admits McLaren now quicker*


> Kimi Raikkonen conceded that Ferrari have now fallen behind McLaren after a difficult German Grand Prix for the Italian squad.
> 
> While McLaren's Lewis Hamilton recovered from a less-than-ideal strategy to charge through from fourth and claim a memorable victory, Ferrari duo Felipe Massa and Raikkonen could only finish third and sixth.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69357


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 21, 2008)

well massa in the official press interview said he had braking and handling problems but his driving didn't reflect that anywhere in the race


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2008)

He is just trying to blame the car


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

*BMW mechanic escapes KERS scare*



> Questions about the safety of Kinetic Energy Recovery Systems (KERS) in Formula One were raised again on Tuesday when a BMW Sauber mechanic suffered an electric shock after touching a car fitted with the device during testing at Jerez in Spain.
> 
> BMW Sauber were conducting further evaluation of their KERS on the first day of this week's test, with Christian Klien at the wheel of a modified car that featured some 2009-aero concepts and an early version of their energy recovery device.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69391


----------



## VD17 (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO, Kimi did a worse job this weekend than Massa. Massa was just unfortunate to have come in the way of a flying McLaren. The rate at which Lewis caught up to him, there was no way Felipe could have saved himself and that too on a track like this. 

And Lewis reminded me of MS - absolutely flawless driving!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2008)

*Lewis Hamilton to visit Mumbai on 24th July*



> Fresh from his back-to-back title victories at Silverstone and Hockenheim, Germany earlier this month, British race sensation and 2008 Grand Prix leader Lewis Hamilton is to visit Mumbai for a promotional tour on July 24.
> 
> The 23-year-old Vodafone McLaren Mercedes team's red hot property, who has scorched the tracks in only his second year in Formula One, would be seen driving a go kart for a lap at the Hakone track in Powai, according to sources connected with organising his visit to India.
> 
> ...



*www.expressindia.com/latest-news/F-1-leader-Lewis-Hamilton-to-visit-Mumbai/338915/


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

*Mosley wins privacy lawsuit*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2008)

friday practice :  *	F1 Grand Prix Budapest, Hungary *
click to watch 

not now, friday 14:30 - 16:00 [IST]


*Hamilton quickest in second practice*
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/7488/screenshot001fr6.jpg
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/7488/screenshot001fr6.9aa504a99e.jpg

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69558

Kimi & massa down at 5 & 6th


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2008)

hamilton still strong
got Q1 pole
Q2 goin on

trulli/toyota stronger than ferrari

============================================

One - Two for McLaren

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/9020/screenshot002ov4.jpg
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/9020/screenshot002ov4.d53968d178.jpg

P1. Lewis
P2. Heikki
P3. Massa
P4. Kubica
P5. Glock
P.6 Kimi


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 2, 2008)

omg this is great
lewis again 


too bad i missed the session today


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2008)

*Raikkonen rues costly driving error *


> Kimi Raikkonen blamed a driving error for his disappointing result in qualifying for the Hungarian Grand Prix.
> 
> The Finn will start the race from sixth position, on the dirty side, at a circuit where overtaking is virtually impossible.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69621


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2008)

Pole counts in Hungary. very difficult track to overtake.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2008)

*Dennis dismisses Alonso's claims *


> McLaren boss Ron Dennis has hit back at claims by former driver Fernando Alonso that he may not have had the chance to fight for the championship this year if he had stayed at the Woking-based team.
> 
> Alonso said in the build-up to the Hungarian Grand Prix weekend that he is not dispirited by the season he has had at Renault because there was no guarantee he would have gone any better if he had remained at McLaren.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69647


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2008)

WFT, did you guys see Massa overtaking Lewis in the very first corner. Just awesome. braking late and then pulling away and away.

Heikki wins the race

1) Heikki Kovalainen
2) Timo Glock
3) Kimi Raikkonen
4) Fernando Alonso
5) Lewis Hamilton
6) Nelson Piquet
7) Jarno Trulli
8) Robert Kubica
9) Mark Webber
10) Nick Heidfeld
11) David Coulthard
12) Jenson Button
13) Kazuki Nakajima
14) Nico Rosberg
15) Giancarlo Fisichella
16) Rubens Barrichello
17) Felippe Massa (engine Failure)
18) Sebastian Bourdais
19) Adrian Sutil (Brake failure)
20) Sebastian Vettel (Retired)

Drivers: 

1 Lewis Hamilton               British        McLaren-Mercedes 62 
2 Kimi Räikkönen               Finnish        Ferrari                 57 
3 Felipe Massa                 Brazilian      Ferrari                 54 
4 Robert Kubica                Polish         BMW Sauber         49 
5 Nick Heidfeld                 German       BMW Sauber         41 
6 Heikki Kovalainen            Finnish       McLaren-Mercedes 38 
7 Jarno Trulli                    Italian        Toyota                 22 
8 Fernando Alonso            Spanish       Renault                18 
9 Mark Webber                Australian     Red Bull-Renault    18 
10 Timo Glock                 German        Toyota                 13 
11 Nelsinho Piquet            Brazilian      Renault                 13 
12 Rubens Barrichello        Brazilian       Honda                  11 
13 Nico Rosberg               German       Williams-Toyota      8 
14 Kazuki Nakajima          Japanese       Williams-Toyota     8 
15 David Coulthard          British          Red Bull-Renault      6 
16 Sebastian Vettel         German         STR-Ferrari           6 
17 Jenson Button            British           Honda                  3 
18 Sebastien Bourdais      French          STR-Ferrari           2 

19 Giancarlo Fisichella Italian Force India-Ferrari 0 
20 Takuma Sato Japanese  Super Aguri-Honda 0 
21 Adrian Sutil German Force India-Ferrari 0 
22 Anthony Davidson British Super Aguri-Honda 0 


Constructor: 

01 Ferrari 111 
02 McLaren-Mercedes 100 
03 BMW Sauber 90 
04 Toyota 35 
05 Renault 31 
06 Red Bull-Renault 24 
07 Williams-Toyota 16 
08 Honda 14 
09 STR-Ferrari 8 
10 Force India-Ferrari 0


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2008)

*Honda may offer Alonso short-term deal*


> Honda Racing may be willing to risk signing Fernando Alonso with only a short-term commitment as part of a renewed push to lure the Spaniard on board.
> 
> Autosport exclusively revealed in June that Alonso was Honda Racing's main target for 2009, but one of the stumbling blocks to a deal is the fact that the double world champion wants to keep his long-term options open as he eyes potential vacancies at Ferrari.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/69683


----------



## VD17 (Aug 5, 2008)

Heh... it is solely Alonso's attitude that is having him run pillar to post for a good team. Serves him right!

No offense to his fans! Just my opinion... you're welcome to disagree.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2008)

THE EUROPEAN GRAND PRIX	- Valencia

*Raikkonen steals Alonso's thunder in FP2*


> Kimi Raikkonen beat home crowd favourite Fernando Alonso to the fastest time in the second free practice session at the new Valencia street track.
> 
> Until Raikkonen's last gasp lap, Alonso looked set to end the day at the top of the timesheets, having leapt to the front of the field on the supersoft Bridgestones with four minutes remaining, only for the reigning champion to pip him by 0.020 seconds in the closing moments
> 
> ...more


*img184.imageshack.us/img184/8162/screenshot002ym7.jpg
*img184.imageshack.us/img184/8162/screenshot002ym7.ea4e4d0969.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah, its back from the break, happy 

Qualifying today as 5:30 and Race tomorrow at the same time.

Woah, cool circuit Valencia, and what a qualifying session, Sebastian Vettel in a Toro Rosso beat all in Q1 and Q2, but couldn't manage it on a brim filled Q3, have to watch out for him tomorrow.

Final Result: 
-----------
1. Felipe Massa
2. Lewis Hamilton
3. Robert Kubica
4. Kimi Raikkonen
5. Heikki Kovalainen
6. Sebastian Vettel


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2008)

*Massa beats Hamilton to Valencia pole*


> Felipe Massa beat Lewis Hamilton to pole position for the first Grand Prix to be held at the Valencia street circuit.
> 
> The duo battled fiercely in Q3, with Ferrari driver Massa initially taking provisional pole by a commanding half a second after Hamilton made an error in the final sector.
> 
> ...


*img365.imageshack.us/img365/6007/screenshot001cz1.jpg
*img365.imageshack.us/img365/6007/screenshot001cz1.84db6e5e54.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

It's definitely going to be Massa vs Hamilton for this years championship. Yummy!!!

Two young and hot blooded racers fighting for championship. 

For me 2007 championship's three way fight was much much more intense than this year's. rather boring races.


PS: Still waiting to see Schumi like overtakings and flat out drives.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2008)

Massa Won.
1. Massa
2. Hamilton
3. Kubica

Kimi out with a blown engine.. He was also responsible for a accident, he tried to drive away before the fule rig was off the car, taking a mechanic with him.


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think it wa him, the flag was green the hose was stuck, the other guy trying to release the hose also couldn't do it easily.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2008)

^^^ I saw the replay .. the light never turned green. RED then both RED and Amber .. but didnot turn to green.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2008)

the ": Beijing Olympics  Closing ceremony" was awesome
didnt "miss" F1 this time

Poor Alonso


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 24, 2008)

Ooh splendid drive Felipe 

Poor Kimi, is it luck or what?! Has the iceman turned into ice? 

I sometimes feel that Ferrari is rooting the same treatment to Kimi that Mclaren did to Alonso last season., what's with Michael always cheering Felipe and Kimi's (non)antics with the car. Kimi is usually very cool headed unlike the pit incident today. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2008)

It's just that Kimi didn't get the car that he wanted this year. Moreover, seems like he lack motivation.

2009 will be Kimi's year. I think he is gonna sit with engineers and get the car designed to suit his driving style.

For this year, clearly it will be Lewis vs Massa unless Kimi finds his form back.

still 6 more races to go. 

1) SPA. This one has been Kimi's favourite track and with a new engine under the hood, expect Kimi dictating terms here. Ferrari has the edge
2) Italy. Ferrari's home race. McLaren has been challenging Ferrari for past 4 years but overall, it's a Ferrari's track
3) Singapore. Looks like a tight street racing circuit. McLaren's may have advantage.
4) Japan. McLaren all the way here. Ferrari always struggled in Japan
5) China. Ferrari's hunting ground this one is.
6) Brazil. Massa's race this will be. You just can't stop him on this track.

By the look of it, I think Ferrari and Massa have clear edge in Constructors and Drivers championship respectively.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2008)

*Nicole Scherzinger writes song for lover Lewis Hamilton*


> By ANI
> 
> London, Aug 28 (ANI): American pop/R and B singer Nicole Scherzinger has written a song for her lover, British Formula One racing driver Lewis Hamilton.
> 
> ...



source - yahoooo

Nicole Scherzinger -  Pussy Cat Dolls band
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/1777/nicolescherzingereventsyj9.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hamilton storms to Belgian GP pole*


> Lewis Hamilton took a dominant pole position for the Belgian Grand Prix, resisting a strong challenge from his main title rival Felipe Massa.
> 
> Heikki Kovalainen put the second McLaren third on the grid, but three-time race winner Kimi Raikkonen (Ferrari) will start only fourth this time.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70333


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2008)

Another mistake by Kimi in final fllying lap. Surely, he does look out of touch this year.

It's gonna be Massa vs Lewis for the driver's championship.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

What a way to lose the race for Kimi


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 7, 2008)

Shite! What a race! What a time to rain! Well, f*ck Lewis!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ Someone said, "At SPA, if it rains, it will be a lottery of F1 win".

Do you guys think that Lewis is the new rain master.

My pick will be Alonso. He bloody overtook four cars on the final lap.

Heidfeld too overtook 4 drivers

Seriously, I want to see Alonso in red dress next year 

The only way for Ferrari to go far ahead of McLaren is by getting Alonso into the team. He is the only one that can boost the Ferrari and make it downright reliable and moreover, he is the rainmaster and he has extreme hatred on McLaren.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

^Alonso changed to wet-weather tyres for the last lap and got the advantage.
Kimi got bogged by that traffic when Hamilton over-took him and it seems Kimi either wants to win the race or throw it away and it has happened too many times.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 7, 2008)

I just hate such type of races, Lewis absolutely never deserved to win this race!! Just terrible luck for Kimi, looks like the reputed Finnish luck has hit him again this season, I just hope he doesn't go the Mika's way of sudden retirement..

Monza in one week, I'm already fired up!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 7, 2008)

another race worthy of missing


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

^Formula 1 has never been the same since Michael left


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 7, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Formula 1 has never been the same since Michael left



+1

It's been ages since I last saw an entire race...


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

^Exactly for me. Previously i was glued to the races and wont budge to do anything, but now its so boring and un-interesting and prefer to watch a soccer match of local Kolkata League


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah... I missed the race.. "Again"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hamilton Stripped Of The Belgian GP Win*


*www.planet-f1.com/story/0,18954,3213_4113949,00.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 7, 2008)

^

Raikkonen: Second was not enough


> Kimi Raikkonen said he did not want second place at Spa after crashing out on the penaultimate lap while battling for the lead with Lewis Hamilton


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

Well doen stewards, chor ko achchaa sabak sikhayaa


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^That is totally overpunishment by the stewards. Last time Massa overshooted in pitlane and all that FIA did is put a fine in US dollars. They didn't add extra time. This is not fair at all.

Clearly, Lewis gave back the lead to Kimi after coming out of that final corner. But Lewis took the lead just coz Kimi braked too early at the first corner and Lewis braked extremely late and slided his car nicely making Schumi like overtaking manuevre. Really,this is downright frustrating.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 8, 2008)

if only hamilton didnt talk so much about "how *easily* he wins...", i'd have supported him.


=====================================

*01 Lewis Hamilton 76 
02 Felipe Massa 74 
03 Robert Kubica 58 
04 Kimi Räikkönen 57 
05 Nick Heidfeld 49 
06 Heikki Kovalainen 43 
07 Jarno Trulli 26 
08 Fernando Alonso 23 
09 Mark Webber 19 
10 Timo Glock 15 
11 Nelsinho Piquet 13 
12 Sebastian Vettel 13 
13 Rubens Barrichello 11 
14 Nico Rosberg 9 
15 Kazuki Nakajima 8*

==================

did hamilton really slow down?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=70rXr2Mkq_M

see this onboard, he didnt slow down, he just let kimi get a little ahead of him, & thats it, ham. floored & tucked behind kimi.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 9, 2008)

=-=-=-=-=-=
*Trulli: Hamilton gained an advantage*



> Jarno Trulli says he has no doubts that Lewis Hamilton did gain an advantage by cutting the chicane at the Belgian Grand Prix.
> 
> As the controversy rages over whether the race stewards were right to hand down a 25-second penalty for Hamilton's driving, Trulli thinks that the McLaren driver did benefit from missing out the final corner.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70435
====================================

*Singapore confirms timetable overhaul *


> Singapore Grand Prix officials have confirmed a major timetable overhaul to allow for more night running over the weekend, as autosport.com exclusively predicted in May.
> 
> Following concerns from F1 teams about not enough track time in the dark with the original timetable, the running for practice and qualifying has now been moved back.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70439


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 9, 2008)

There is no doubt he gained the advantage by cutting the corner, one of which could be of better positioning of his car to attack in the next corner. Rest all favouritism and controversies are just exaggerated gibberish.


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2008)

Hamilton says Kimi has got no balls to race. 


> Hamilton was handed the penalty after the race stewards deemed he had benefited from jumping the final chicane when fighting with Kimi Raikkonen.
> The duo battle for several corners and made contact a few times, but eventually Hamilton emerged in front.
> And the Briton denied Raikkonen was braking too early during his fight.
> "Well, that's his driving, that's all," he said. "That is how he drives. *If you don't have the balls to brake late then that is your problem!* At the end of the day, in those situations it is the driver who can feel the grip more and put the car more on the edge.
> "*And I know I am great in those conditions.* I felt the grip more than him, I knew where to place my car and I did place it in different positions to him and I found the grip."


EDIT: *www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70474
Too arrogant of a pig according to me.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2008)

^^OMG.

He didn't know that he is dealing with a sleeping lion.

Kimi will now make him rue this for his entire life.

Gone bugger Gone!!!!

Slowly but certainly, ego is creeping into Lewis's mind. now, he is showing his true character.


----------



## channabasanna (Sep 12, 2008)

I do hate the Attitude of Lewis, so every race i expect him to crash out, but i like HK in Mclaren, and always wish those Reds win, *FERRARI* rules ...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2008)

> "I don't mind that. Like I said he has his own opinion on anything, but that is not what happened at the first corner. It is more about what happens when you cut a chicane and get an advantage or not.
> 
> "If you put the concrete wall there you could never come there in the first place, it is more about that than what happened at the first corner."



That is Kimi's response. "Zor ka jhatka dheere se".

These drivers should take him as role model while talking before press.

Decent, expressionless and totally mature. Thinks 100 times before giving a statement.


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2008)

*www.ogreview.org/spa/

ROFL


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 12, 2008)

Too bad Lewis, with statements like those, he will only demean himself and the sport. 

If anything to go by, let him sit in any other car and then talk.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> *www.ogreview.org/spa/
> 
> ROFL



I just laughed so loud after looking at that page that everyone in office was suddenly looking at me .

superb.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 12, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> *www.ogreview.org/spa/
> 
> ROFL



LOOOOOL
----------------

last & current season, if McLaren is doing any good, then its all thanks to that "dossier", lets see next year if Lewis has any balls to match  Ferrari.:twsited:


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 12, 2008)

This season isn't over yet, what if Lewis or Felipe crash out every race., 

Remember last season, all discounted Kimi, yet he pulled it in the last two races. It's not over until it's over!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ Ejjactly.

last year 

5 races left. Lewis has 18pt advantage over Kimi.

This year, it's 19pt.

and he just tried to hit at Kimi


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> *www.ogreview.org/spa/
> 
> ROFL



LMAO .. That was a good one


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 12, 2008)

*Ferrari extend Raikkonen's contract*


> Ferrari have extended reigning world champion Kimi Raikkonen's deal to the end of the 2010 season, ending speculation that Fernando Alonso will be joining the team.
> 
> A team statement read: "Ferrari announces that it has extended its agreement with Kimi Raikkonen to the end of the 2010 race season.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70498
=====================================

*Webber: Driving etiquette easy to clarify*


> Grand Prix Drivers' Association (GPDA) director Mark Webber thinks it will be easy to clarify driving etiquette regulations about cutting chicanes to prevent a repeat of the Spa controversy.
> 
> 
> "I think it is quite straightforward," he said. "All you have to do is make sure it goes back to position at the next corner.
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70490
that makes...Only McLaren's & their fanboys think FIA supported Ferrari

==============================================

*Sutil quickest in very wet first practice*


> Adrian Sutil emerged fastest for Force India in a very wet opening practice session for the Italian Grand Prix, having been one of the few drivers to set a flying lap when the circuit was vaguely dry.
> *img521.imageshack.us/img521/6421/screenshot001td3.jpg
> *img521.imageshack.us/img521/screenshot001td3.jpg/1/w551.png
> ...more


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2008)

.. Hope it rains cats and dogs tmro and also on race day


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2008)

Charan said:


> .. Hope it rains cats and dogs tmro and also on race day


 Both Fisico and Sutil set their best time in lesser wet conditions, later it started raining heavily, but ya i am happy to see Force India on top 

Anyway don't pray for rain as Ferrari are crap in rain.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

^Force India has a long way to go and cant wait for this weekend...ohhh...its 2morrow


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2008)

and Kimi takes the position 1 in practise 2


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 12, 2008)

Just look at this website Planet-f1 they are so biased towards their boy Lewis hamilton( a guy born with a golden spoon in his mouth and has incredibly huge balls), just look at the photo they chose for Kimi, 

*www.planetf1.com/story/0,18954,3213_4135040,00.html

Just pathetic journalism.

And also take a look at their main site. *www.planetf1.com/


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

Kimi has to put some seriousness in his head as he said after Spa that he didnt wanted the 2nd place and pushed himself too much. Having some points is good than having nothing at all.
Extension of his contract? Does it mean Alonsa would replace Massa? It will be a disater, not that i hate Alonso. But we should learn from McLaren debacle of 2 championship contenders in the same team.

Lewis tries to portray himself as sweet, honest 10 year old but he is playboy


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 12, 2008)

*www.planetf1.com/story/0,18954,3262_4130386,00.html
LOOOL

that site's of U.K.

wth you expect from the brits, who have lewis as their only god, they've forgotten Jenson, DC

btw, Massa also has contract till 2010


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2008)

The more wet races, the lower are chances for Massa to win the championship.

Ferrari should fix this problem that they have in wet conditions. I believe they haven't won a single wet race this year (on merit).

Moreover, They are unable to get to terms with KERS that will be deployed in the cars in next season. Let's hope that they fix everything for the next race.

Main problem for them is getting heat into the tyres. That is what is killing their chances to quality in first row and that is what is killing their pace in wet races.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vettel takes sensational maiden win*

hamilton was the guy who made the race interesting with some superb overtaking (& some not so superb).

at one point ham. was set finish on podium

kimi better finds a way to make his car work instead of partying

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/4107/f11lb0.jpg

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/2936/f12bi1.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 16, 2008)

*Rivals slate Hamilton's F1 driving standards.*
Fernando Alonso and Timo Glock both claimed F1 pace-setter Lewis Hamilton made 'unnecessary movements' while battling at the Italian Grand Prix.


> Formula 1 World Championship leader Lewis Hamilton has again come under fire in the wake of the Italian Grand Prix at the weekend – this time for his driving etiquette.
> 
> The McLaren-Mercedes star – who divided paddock opinion with his chicane-cutting during the Belgian Grand Prix just over a week ago, and who only very recently criticised the behaviour of some of his fellow drivers during qualifying [see separate story – click here] – qualified just 15th at Monza after making a severely misguided tyre choice in Q2.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Yeah. He should share some scotch to his car tyres. That will make them heat up faster and let him make fast laptimes


----------



## red_devil (Sep 16, 2008)

..and thus goes kimi's chance in this years championship.

so  its between hamilton and massa this time... hope massa comes on top of this


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 16, 2008)

Lewis will get some discussion in the drivers' conference room, after that type of driving and especially since Mark Webber is the chairman/leader/head or something of the drivers union 

What he did on Fernando was totally uncalled for, that should have been considered as dangerous driving and served a penalty but nobody did nothing, I'm surprised!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 16, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> nobody did nothing


bad negation.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 16, 2008)

th webber  thing is like the Spa version. lewis had the "right" to take whatever line he prefered & he took the  racing line, just as kimi.

alonso one, well atleast they didnt touch

the glock one is something to talk about 

=================

are the McLaren cars gonna compete in Rally?

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/1029/screenshot001zc5.jpg *img143.imageshack.us/img143/1046/screenshot002ql6.jpg



McLaren boys will be lighting up the Rally Singapore , oops i mean Race


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 23, 2008)

*McLaren’s Hamilton Spa appeal ruled inadmissible
*
The FIA’s International Court of Appeal has thrown out McLaren’s case against Lewis Hamilton’s recent Belgian Grand Prix penalty on the grounds that their appeal was inadmissible.

Hamilton had 25 seconds added to his Spa race time for gaining an advantage by cutting a chicane. This was given in place of a drive-through penalty as the incident occurred late in the race, and drive-throughs are not susceptible to appeal under the International Sporting Code.

Source


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

*www.redbullracing.com/4th-Sector/Webber-Singapore/

The RedBull Racing preview video

============

*Chicane modified at Singapore's Turn 10*
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/7871/1222419527zx3.jpg[/URL]
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/1222419527zx3.jpg/1/w275.png


> Singapore Grand Prix race officials have made modifications to the Turn 10 chicane on the Marina Bay circuit following concerns about the bumps on the kerbs.
> 
> A number of Formula One drivers said that changes needed to be made to the high bumps that had been put on the kerbs to try and prevent drivers from cutting straight across the chicane.
> 
> ...



[url]*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70847

===================================
===================================

*Hamilton tops first ever night practice*



> Lewis Hamilton emerged fastest for McLaren in the historic first practice session for the Singapore Grand Prix, as Formula One cars took to the track under floodlights for the first time ever.
> 
> The Ferraris took second and third, with Felipe Massa just 0.080 seconds behind Hamilton and four tenths of a second ahead of teammate Kimi Raikkonen.
> 
> ...



*img244.imageshack.us/img244/459/capturejf2.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 26, 2008)

Just finished watching the second practice session. 

1) Fernando
2) Lewis
3) Felipe

It's an awesome track and the night mode is just the icing on the cake


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

^link us to the saturday practice session


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 26, 2008)

I mean on TV. They are showing it on Star Sports. 

The 3rd session is tomorrow 4:30pm followed by qualifying at 7:30pm.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> I mean on TV. They are showing it on Star Sports.
> 
> The 3rd session is tomorrow 4:30pm followed by qualifying at 7:30pm.




on start sports???
zOMG

thanks 
=====================

*Trulli reprimanded and fined *




> Jarno Trulli has been handed a reprimand and a 10,000 Euro fine for driving on the track in the wrong direction after a spin in first practice.
> 
> 
> The Italian lost control of his Toyota at the exit of the final turn and ended up sitting sideways across the track.
> ...


lazy noob


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/70866


----------



## RCuber (Sep 26, 2008)

*images.gpupdate.net/large/110971.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Sep 27, 2008)

yeap. Star Sports gave live telecase of practise sessions.

Steve Slater and Schumi commentary

Sir Jackie Stewart and Paula from the studios

shiny cars and well lit track.

Now, I want to see at least half of the races in the dark


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 27, 2008)

at fisi, two times, same mistake, same corner (i think)

WOW last lap by Massa

Massa keeps Ferrari as the ONLY threat to podium. as Kimi has still to wake up


Singapore Circuit is boring 


*img521.imageshack.us/img521/3613/f1singid5.jpg
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/f1singid5.jpg/1/w585.png

-------------
when i wanted to record the qulai on my TV, after a min. into recording, TV displayed a msg. "content protected by copyright... , stopping recording"


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 28, 2008)

amazing race.ferraris throw away the race.

it was like the ipl of f1.

btw any idea where i can watch the next race live on my pc


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 28, 2008)

crap race 

track was so boring that i fell asleep midaway, but thats when Kimi woke up & started overtaking

noob massa, cudnt even feel that jerk of fuel nozzleripping off


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 28, 2008)

Woah that was a looong race, the drivers got tired as they were, even I got tired watching. So many turns and so many corners and that too anti-clockwise, poor Jarno Trulli was on the edge of passing out.

Bad day for Ferrari!


----------



## red_devil (Sep 28, 2008)

$hit race except for the surprising uprise of KIMI .... just too little too late !!


and WTF was wrong with massa ??? bloody $hit guy might just have handed the championship to hamilton


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2008)

Hahahah Alonso pwns all


----------



## desiibond (Sep 28, 2008)

It's a historic race. 

Team mate's crash propelling a driver to win the race from 15th and giving the constructor first win in two years. Historic!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2008)

*ING F1 Racing Magazine Global Fan Survey 2008* [click]



> Have your say on the future of F1
> 
> 
> 2008 is turning into a classic year of grand prix motor racing - and now it's time for you to get involved.
> ...



*Provisional 2009 F1 calendar*

Melbourne March 26-29 
Kuala Lumpur April 3-5 
Bahrain April 17-19
Catalunya May 8-10 
Monaco May 21-24 
Montreal June 5-7 
Silverstone June 19-21
Magny-Cours June 26-28 
Nurburgring July 10-12
Budapest July 24-26
Istanbul August 7-9
Valenica August 21-23
Monza September 4-6
Spa-Francorchamps September 11-13
Singapore September 25-27
Suzuka October 9-11
Shanghai October 16-18
Sao Paulo October 30 - November 1
Abu Dhabi November 13-15


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 4, 2008)

*Driver controlled moveable front wings from nextseason*



> The 2009 Formula One season could see a lot more passing manoeuvres thanks to a unique collaboration between three of the sport’s leading teams. Backed by the FIA, top design engineers from Ferrari, McLaren and Renault worked together to help frame changes to the aerodynamic regulations that should make overtaking far less of a rarity.
> 
> Under current regulations, a driver typically needs to be as much as two seconds a lap faster than the car in front to have a realistic chance of passing. That should be cut to around a second next year thanks to a host of bodywork changes, including wider front wings that can be adjusted by the driver from the cockpit - a Formula One first.



SOURCE

Wow, a surprising and interesting move by the FIA, good good, all the better, more the action, more the fun


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 7, 2008)

> "Unfortunately when we race on tracks where staging a circus or something else would be better, anything can happen, because the spectacle is supplied by the Safety Car," di Montezemolo was quoted as saying by Gazzetta dello Sport.
> 
> "This is humiliating for F1."
> 
> ...


*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/c0/evillol.gif


*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/a0/peace.gif

*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71186 + *www.planetf1.com/story/0,18954,3213_4247691,00.html


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2008)

> This year's Canadian Grand Prix was the race in Montreal as the FIA announced the 2009 Formula One calendar on Tuesday afternoon. The Canadian Grand Prix was absent for the first time since it first hosted the race back in 1987.
> 
> The 2009 F1 season counts a total of 18 races and sees the season begin in Melbourne, Australia at the end of March and the season will come to an end November 15 in Abu Dhabi.


I will miss North America , too bad we wont see two excellent circuits any time soon. 
Source


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 9, 2008)

*Force India, Mercedes in cooperation talks*



> Mercedes-Benz and McLaren are in advanced talks with Force India about an engine supply and technical cooperation deal for next year, autosport.com has learned.
> 
> Although Force India have a customer engine contract with Ferrari for 2009, it is understood that they are reevaluating their engine situation because of the raft of regulation changes that are being made for next season.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71239

=================================

*THE JAPANESE GRAND PRIX*

*Practice 1*==============Fri 06:30-08:00

*Practice 2*==============Fri 10:30-12:00

*Practice 3*==============Sat 07:30-08:30

*Qualifying*==============Sat 10:30-11:30

*The Race*==============Sun 10:00-12:00


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 10, 2008)

*Glock puts Toyota on top at Fuji *


> Timo Glock gave circuit owners Toyota a boost by setting a surprise fastest time in the second free practice session at Fuji.
> 
> In another totally dry session, Glock's early 1:18.383 lap remained unbeaten in the latter part of the afternoon despite the bigger names' best efforts.
> 
> ...



*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71257
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/ScreenShot001-20081010123757.jpg
URL=*www.supload.com/]Image hosting[/URL]


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 11, 2008)

Just finished watching Qualifying. 

1) Lewis 2) Kimi 3) Heikki 4) Fernando 5) Felipe

Felipe should have run a little light. Tough luck tomorrow but its an open race and anything can happen. 

The track seems ok but I don't like this one bit, Suzuka was so much better.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2008)

Felipe had Tyre Grip problems

anyway he said "The first corner? It's similar to the one at the Hungaroring, so I hope I can manage to repeat the good start I got there.".

lets see what happens, i'm gonna miss this race 

Japanese GP Qualifying.

Suzuka is much better than Fuji, but Fuji is a lot better than half of the other circuits.

lotsa overtaking oppurtunities at fuji.


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 11, 2008)

Miss the race?  How on the earth can you miss? Only 3 more to go!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2008)

coz me in chennai, no star sports, no dth


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 11, 2008)

A little far fetched for you maybe but I have done it in the past..

"Go book a cheap motel with TV and Star Sports"


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

lol


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 12, 2008)

Only a Fernando can take a Renault to victory twice in succession. Nice drive Fernando.

Lewis proves yet again why he is disliked and criticized for his driving, that penalty hopefully should make him learn.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Alonso takes second win in a row at Fuji*


> Fernando Alonso took his and Renault's second shock victory in succession in the Japanese Grand Prix, as title contenders Felipe Massa and Lewis Hamilton finished only eighth and 12th after a series of controversial early incidents.
> 
> Both Hamilton (McLaren) and Massa (Ferrari) were delayed by drive-through penalties - the Briton for forcing Kimi Raikkonen wide at the start, and Massa for pushing his title rival into a spin shortly afterwards.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71342


WOW 

did anyone record this race?

*Bourdais given 25-second penalty, Massa at 7th place in podium*


> Sebastien Bourdais has received a 25-second post-race penalty for his tangle with Felipe Massa in the Japanese Grand Prix.
> 
> The stewards' decision drops Bourdais from sixth to 10th in the race results - and also affects the title battle as it elevates Massa to seventh and therefore reduces Lewis Hamilton's championship advantage to five points.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71351


=========================
Hamilton vs Massa @ fuji + shows 1st lap of race
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0HX9x-mQqg

video show how Hamilton wet into a spin


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 13, 2008)

*Alonso says he will help Massa if possible*


> Renault driver Fernando Alonso says he will do all he can to help Ferrari's Felipe Massa win this year's championship.
> 
> "Yes, no doubt, if I can help, I will help Massa," Alonso was quoted as saying by AS newspaper following his victory in the Japanese Grand Prix.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71379


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 15, 2008)

*Alonso: Title rivals fear mistakes*



> Former world champion Fernando Alonso believes the fear of making mistakes is now a bigger worry for title rivals Lewis Hamilton and Felipe Massa than the pressure of trying to win the crown.
> 
> Alonso has good experience of title showdowns following his title successes in 2005 and 2006, and thinks the pressure on drivers changes when the end of the season gets near.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71403

what if Kubica wins, he's in similar situation like Kimi was in last year.
But Kubica wont make a worthy champ, the guy who posted more wins is a worthy champ.
=================================

*Japanese Grand Prix footage - what do you think?*

*www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2008/10/8530.html (vdo showing the opening lap & the spins)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2008)

*Fear of loosing the title*

Raikkonen backs off and give massa 2nd place  , 4 laps to go.


----------



## User Name (Oct 19, 2008)

So it's gonna be Felipe Massa OR Lewis Hamilton?

Check out to BRAZIL.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 19, 2008)

Massa


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Fear of loosing the title*



Charan said:


> Raikkonen backs off and give massa 2nd place  , 4 laps to go.



Kimi was being a team mate, nothing wrong in backing off.

btw the race was boring, Ham. was in his own class.

lets see how it goes at Brazil, i dont want either of the contenders to retire, or a noob with just 1 win might own these guys


----------



## lywyre (Oct 22, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> amazing race.ferraris throw away the race.
> 
> it was like the ipl of f1.
> 
> btw any idea where i can watch the next race live on my pc



Download Sopcast and enjoy


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Fear of loosing the title*



s18000rpm said:


> Kimi was being a team mate, nothing wrong in backing off.


nothing wrong!!! there are twenty guys trying to win. Massa took the credit for all the hardwork kimi had done. This is racing for read not for charity.. Kimi had nothing to loose, Massa had everything to gain. Massa should have given atleast a fight!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Fear of loosing the title*



Charan said:


> nothing wrong!!! there are twenty guys trying to win. Massa took the credit for all the hardwork kimi had done. This is racing for read not for charity.. Kimi had nothing to loose, Massa had everything to gain. Massa should have given atleast a fight!!



come on yaar, Kimi cant win the title even if he won that race. & massa cant lose points at this stage.

But massa thought he passed kimi coz he was faster. LOOL



> Q. *And your pass on Kimi towards the end?*
> 
> *FM*: Well, it was the best time for me in the race, I was quite strong and then I caught him and I passed him, so that was the good part of the race....


LOOOOOL

Kimi's reply


> *Q. Kimi, Lewis has just said it was inevitable that Felipe would finish second. Talk us through the last phase of the race.*
> 
> *Kimi RAIKKONEN*: I mean we know what we want as a team and that's what we did it. It is normal in these situations....


 owned!!! 
*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71609


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ OK yaar no problem


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2008)

how *Alonso will help Massa* *www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/c0/evillol.gif

*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=J-zjsw-XRAI

LOOOOOOOOOOOL*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/aiw/lol.gif*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/c0/rotlaugh.gif

watch the video
*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/aiw/laugh.gif @ 1.08


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

Unhappy Heikki 'to consider his position'?

Heikki Kovalainen's apparent 'happiness' at McLaren-Mercedes may in fact be little more than a front, it has been suggested - with claims he is already beginning to picture a future away from Woking...



> It has been claimed that Heikki Kovalainen is growing increasingly disenchanted at having to regularly play second fiddle to Lewis Hamilton at McLaren-Mercedes – to such an extent that he is already eyeing the end of his tenure with the squad.
> 
> Whilst the Finn has repeatedly insisted in public that he is ‘really, really happy' at McLaren, where he will remain in Formula 1 for a second consecutive season in 2009, Singapore broadsheet The Straits Times suggests that he is frustrated at having been cast into a mere supporting role to Hamilton at the Woking-based outfit.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------

*Chandhok set for F1 test role in 2009.*



> Red Bull-backed GP2 Series front-runner Karun Chandhok may be set to remain in the F1 feeder category in 2009 – but it now looks certain that he will be combining it with test driving duties for Force India.



-------------------------------

*Schumi: Hamilton record 'speaks for itself'.*

F1 World Championship leader Lewis Hamilton has received a ringing endorsement from no less than legendary seven-time title-winner Michael Schumacher, as the McLaren-Mercedes ace bids to clinch the drivers' crown in Brazil.

*Jordan: Hamilton must be ruthless*


> Former team boss Eddie Jordan says Lewis Hamilton must be prepared to ruthlessly retaliate in the event of a repeat of his Fuji collision with Felipe Massa.
> 
> "If he tries that on then Lewis has to turn his wheel into Massa to ensure he does not finish the race either - he has to take his wheel off."
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71710


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG what happened to today's Qualifying broadcast? I couldn't find the listing on espnstar.com on either ESPN or Star Sports. However there is a telecast tomorrow at 1:30 noon on Star Sports. What about today's Live!..?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ The race is in SA and not Europe , the quali starts at 9:30 PM tonite, tmro the race starts at 10:30 PM .


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

qualifying is in ESPN I think and it's at 9:30pm IST.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2008)

Alosno tops all 3 practice sessions



> Renault's Fernando Alonso overshadowed the championship combatants again in final practice at Interlagos, beating Lewis Hamilton into second place with his final lap.
> 
> Hamilton's McLaren teammate Heikki Kovalainen took third, with Felipe Massa (Ferrari) having to settle for fourth position.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/71895


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 2, 2008)

where can i watch the race online!!!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2008)

Holy Moly... the track is slippery and everyone has gone on slicks .. :shocks:

Ha Ha Ha its over, Massa win , Hamilton Champion .
Every one thought Massa was the champ, only to realise that hamilton finished 5 cause glock droped to 6


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 3, 2008)

massa should have won.but hamilton deserved to win the champioship for his performance throughout the season


----------



## User Name (Nov 3, 2008)

Heartbroken Massa gracious in defeat.



> Ferrari’s Felipe Massa put in the drive of his life at Interlagos on Sunday, doing everything within his power to become 2008 world champion. And as he took the chequered flag he, his team and his family all thought he had done it.
> 
> But jubilation rapidly turned to disbelief as just seconds later title rival Lewis Hamilton passed the Toyota of Timo Glock at the final corner to clinch the fifth place he needed to snatch the drivers’ crown from Massa’s grasp. The Brazilian knew how close he had come, but had nothing but praise for the McLaren driver.
> 
> "It was an exciting day,” he said. “We did everything to perfection and we almost managed to pull it off. Then, as I crossed the line, (race engineer) Rob (Smedley) told me that Hamilton had finished fifth and therefore he took the title by one point. Sport is like this and one has to accept that. Congratulations to Lewis: whoever gets the most points deserves the title.”


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> massa should have won.but hamilton deserved to win the champioship for his performance throughout the season



ahaa.

Hamilton deserved to win??

Massa has more wins
Massa has more 2nd place finishes
Massa has same number of fastest laps as Lewis.
Unlike Lewis, He commited too few driver errors and less number of penalties (I think just 1)
Ferrari has the constructors c'ship

Lewis won the championship because of two reasons:

1) that technical error with those Ferrari's pit lights in singapore
2) Timo Glock


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Why are you so defensive? its all part of the race isnt it!!  No matter how good the driver is, the guy with the most number of points wins the championship. the whole world knew about the calculation.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2008)

i did wished that ham. wins the title, coz of all that racial sh1t. 

YAY!!!

but i feel a bit let down, coz ham won just by *LUCK.* (noob toyota)  no other reason.

i thought ham was a rain master,but nope, its vettle.

anyways, i feel happy for ham, i just hope he doesnt over do's somehin, like opening his mouth

maassa has just become stronger.
[--------------\

the way ham raced was just pathetic, he should have atleast fought for 4th or a podium finish

what made me upset was that "pussy cat doll's" b1tch

btw, i missed this race too


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

Deserving or not, Ham is the champ...

but its alright..hopefully next year Kimi will wake up and get going and replace this noob !!

@s18000rpm
man, you wanted Ham to win because of some racial $hit ??? c'mon!! its F1 !!
but you are spot on about Vettel !! GAWD that guy is good in rainy conditions !!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

Next year, Alonso will repeatedly hit Ron Dennis head 

With KERS to give 80bhp power extra while coming out of corner, it's going to be Renault vs McLaren vs BMW next year.

Ferrari are struggling to understand KERS.

Alonso will make Ron Dennis run and Lewis run for cover.

he played his part in this year's c'ship result. If it wasn't Timo Glock....

IMO, Two drivers Alonso and Vettel drove their heart out. They helped their teams make their cars better and reliable. 

What a shame for Redbull that their second team STR outclassed them totally.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2008)

yup, i really wished that ham wins the title.


he's the only black dude in racing, f1 is overly over hyped motorsports, & the way he has owned the pro's here is just blooody awesomeness.

the racial crap was not just one time instance, it happend too many times in this overly self pro-claimed "pinnacle of motorsports" a bloody big time dent on the f1's image

all i wish now is, that he behaves like a *champ*.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

@desiibond

what is this KERS... i tried to google and even hit on wikipedia... but couldn't understand what is this KERS thing doing in F1 and why are Ferrari not understanding it...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

Kynetic Energy Recovery System. Think of the end result as kind of booster (1st phase: by pressing a button) (and like NOS in cars)

think about it like this:

When a driver brakes, Kinetic energy is lost or dissipated, say that it converts into heat.

_The kinetic energy of an object is the extra energy which it possesses due to its motion. It is defined as the work needed to accelerate a body of a given mass from rest to its current velocity. Having gained this energy during its acceleration, the body maintains this kinetic energy unless its speed changes. Negative work of the same magnitude would be required to return the body to a state of rest from that velocity._

What KERS does is, it converts this kinetic energy into electrical energy to provide boost for fraction of time whenever the driver wants.

take Massa for example, after some braking into some corners, his car stores some KE as electic energy. Then he comes near to a car, say Lewis's McLaren. At next corner, usually cars slow down and takes few seconds to get to full speed. If Massa wants to overtake Lewis immediately, while coming out of the corner he uses the stored electric energy to give boost to the engine and overtakes Lewis. Without KERS, he has to depend on his car's acceleration and grip while coming out of corner.

It may look easy on paper, but it's a very complex mechanism.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ thanks for the explanation..but doesn't Ferrari have engineers who are atleast on par with those at other teams ?? it shouldn't be that difficult for a team like ferrari to get hold of this KERS !!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 3, 2008)

can't say dude. Can't say. Remember, how much of a disaster 2005 season was for Ferrari.

Remember how Renault slumped from title defender to mid field performer last year.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2008)

all i can say about KERS is - IT DOESNT BELONG IN F1

imagine that faggy button which gives you boost, its like NFS games, ike the NOS keeps refilling, this K.E. gets stored in batt...

btw, a similiar but different concept is already in A1GP, a boost button.

F1 commentators, drivers.... said it was crap system.

look now

btw, the way max mo(fo)sley is goin, by the end of 2012, F1 & A1GP will have toooo little diffrence, so little that people will prefer watching a1gp & hail a1gp as pinacle of motorsports

--------
:roll: :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2008)

*fotos.subefotos.com/a984babe3db3feffe4e295c5e18197cfo.gif
LMAO

*s1.subirimagenes.com/imagen/1386821hamilton-f1.gif
LOOL


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2008)

*Renault retain Alonso and Piquet*



> Renault have confirmed an unchanged driver line-up for 2009, with Fernando Alonso agreeing a two-year extension to his deal and Nelson Piquet re-signed for at least one more season



*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/72010

------------

*Hamilton pledges future to McLaren*



> Lewis Hamilton has told the entire McLaren team that he would be happy to stay with them for the rest of his Formula One career


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/72009


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> all i can say about KERS is - IT DOESNT BELONG IN F1
> 
> imagine that faggy button which gives you boost, its like NFS games, ike the NOS keeps refilling, this K.E. gets stored in batt...
> 
> ...



Add to this the new rule that Engine should last three race weekends.

What the hell is happening. It's pinnacle of motorsport and team's that can spend the money should be there.

bullocks!!!

Put bullock carts na, That will do wonders to Indian viewers.


----------



## User Name (Nov 7, 2008)

The Shanghai Grand Prix  moved to the third race on the 2009


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2008)

*Force India part ways with Ferrari*



> Force India are clear to conclude a technical partnership deal with McLaren-Mercedes for next year, as autosport.com revealed last month, after announcing on Friday they are to end their current engine deal with Ferrari.
> 
> Force India are now clear to conclude a technical partnership deal with McLaren-Mercedes for next year, as autosport.com revealed last month, after announcing on Friday they are to end their current engine deal with Ferrari.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/72034

==================================
*Kolles, Gascoyne to leave Force India*



> Colin Kolles and Mike Gascoyne have parted company with Force India in a major management reshuffle that has taken place ahead of an announcement about their future technical plans early next week.
> 
> Team principal Kolles and chief technical officer Gascoyne will no longer play any formal role at the team, with Force India owner Vijay Mallya taking full responsibility for running the outfit.
> 
> ...


*www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/72038


change that name already ffs
force india! :barf:


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 9, 2008)

Raikonnen's fuel stash
*img76.imageshack.us/img76/1829/kimiraikkonensdrinksuppok6.th.jpg*img76.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

Raikkonen's emotions
*img76.imageshack.us/img76/5692/kimiraikkonenemotionsgn4.th.jpg*img76.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2008)

^^  nice one


----------

